# Zimmermans First Appearance On Television Today. Looks More Hispanic Than White.



## RightWingFerret (Apr 12, 2012)

Did any of you catch it around 1:40pm (a few minutes ago). First footage of Zimmerman in court. Looks like the trial may not begin till late May.
Now, did Zimmerman appear as that White Murderer that Black Leaders have painted him?

He was not "light skinned". if anything, far from it.
Let's see how much longer Blacks will accuse a white man of killing a black man now that the world will see that Zimmerman is more Hispanic than White.


----------



## RightWingFerret (Apr 12, 2012)

>> looking foward to hearing from Al Sharpton who started another war between Blacks and Whites. (or White Hispanics)


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 12, 2012)

I know that really pisses off as.


----------



## paperview (Apr 12, 2012)

What the fuck is with this wild obsession you unspooled wingers have with ethnicity?


----------



## RightWingFerret (Apr 12, 2012)

so an Hispanic kills a black man, therefore the Black Panthers and Black Leaders want to blame the White Race? where is the logic in that?


----------



## RightWingFerret (Apr 12, 2012)

Rush is bringing it up right now, how Zimmerman looks sooooo white in court today.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 12, 2012)

RightWingFerret said:


> Did any of you catch it around 1:40pm (a few minutes ago). First footage of Zimmerman in court. Looks like the trial may not begin till late May.
> Now, did Zimmerman appear as that White Murderer that Black Leaders have painted him?
> 
> He was not "light skinned". if anything, far from it.
> Let's see how much longer Blacks will accuse a white man of killing a black man now that the world will see that Zimmerman is more Hispanic than White.



Dude is Hispanic.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 12, 2012)

RightWingFerret said:


> so an Hispanic kills a black man, therefore the Black Panthers and Black Leaders want to blame the White Race? where is the logic in that?



There isn't any.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 12, 2012)

He sure is nice looking.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 12, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> He sure is nice looking.



You really think so?


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 12, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > He sure is nice looking.
> ...



Yes, I do. He's nothing like that evil looking picture the press kept throwing up.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 12, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Well he certainly has lost weight, he was pretty chunky in that other pic.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 12, 2012)

paperview said:


> What the fuck is with this wild obsession you unspooled wingers have with ethnicity?



ask the NBP.. whydonchaya bub?


----------



## FuelRod (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm not positive the Black Panthers have done anything but make idiotic threats against Zimmerman personally.  Outrageous, Yes, but I must have missed the race war calls.


----------



## FuelRod (Apr 12, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Neighborhood Watch is a great workout, Yo.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 12, 2012)

Don't you know now they are calling him "White Hispanic". The left and thier media lap dogs have to keep the hate going.


----------



## RightWingFerret (Apr 12, 2012)

so now that the world has found out that Zimmerman is Hispanic, does this mean that we have a new war now? The Democratic War On Hispanics?


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 12, 2012)

RightWingFerret said:


> Did any of you catch it around 1:40pm (a few minutes ago). First footage of Zimmerman in court. Looks like the trial may not begin till late May.
> Now, did Zimmerman appear as that White Murderer that Black Leaders have painted him?
> 
> He was not "light skinned". if anything, far from it.
> Let's see how much longer Blacks will accuse a white man of killing a black man now that the world will see that Zimmerman is more Hispanic than White.



If you weren't a moron, you'd realize that Hispanic is an ethnicity, not a race.  Hispanics typically fall into three races:  caucasian, black (Honduran/Nicaragua/Dominican), or indigenous, aka: Indian or tribal people (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indigenous_peoples_of_Mexico).  Only 10% of Mexicans fall into this last category; most self-identify as being of European/white/caucasian ancestry.


----------



## grunt11b (Apr 12, 2012)

RightWingFerret said:


> Did any of you catch it around 1:40pm (a few minutes ago). First footage of Zimmerman in court. Looks like the trial may not begin till late May.
> Now, did Zimmerman appear as that White Murderer that Black Leaders have painted him?
> 
> He was not "light skinned". if anything, far from it.
> Let's see how much longer Blacks will accuse a white man of killing a black man now that the world will see that Zimmerman is more Hispanic than White.



 Please dont destroy the narrative, if you destroy the narrative the left will have to go out and find another very rare case where someone that looks or is white kills a minority.


----------



## FuelRod (Apr 12, 2012)

RightWingFerret said:


> >> looking foward to hearing from Al Sharpton who started another war between Blacks and Whites. (or White Hispanics)



Shit where do you get this stuff?  
I don't agree with 90% of what some of the so-called "leaders" of the african-american commmunity (Sharpton, Jesse Jackson and friends) have to say.  But it's like Obama.  There is plenty of other crap to have problems with birth certificate stuff?  Same thing here...why do we have to make stuff up?


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 12, 2012)

RightWingFerret said:


> so now that the world has found out that Zimmerman is Hispanic, does this mean that we have a new war now? The Democratic War On Hispanics?



Zimmerman is a democrat.


----------



## paperview (Apr 12, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > What the fuck is with this wild obsession you unspooled wingers have with ethnicity?
> ...


What? All 16 of them?

The little fringe extremist NBPP is the best thing that could have happened for you guys.

You get to hold them up as though they represent the entire black community.

Here's a clue:  They don't.


----------



## FuelRod (Apr 12, 2012)

catzmeow said:


> RightWingFerret said:
> 
> 
> > Did any of you catch it around 1:40pm (a few minutes ago). First footage of Zimmerman in court. Looks like the trial may not begin till late May.
> ...



I am guessing the rodent is a tinfoil hat wearer that didn't participate in last year's census either.   Majority option - White (Non-Hispanic).


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 12, 2012)

paperview said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



The NBPP couldn't fight itself out of a white paper bag.


----------



## RightWingFerret (Apr 12, 2012)

and if Zimmerman gets thrown in jail, will Obama pardon him? or risk losing the Hispanic vote?


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 12, 2012)

paperview said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



They most definently do not represent Blacks in the US.


----------



## FuelRod (Apr 12, 2012)

RightWingFerret said:


> and if Zimmerman gets thrown in jail, will Obama pardon him? or risk losing the Hispanic vote?



Don't forget the Jews.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 12, 2012)

paperview said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



you have no id what the number of their membership is so don't try that dumb ass deflection shit on me,, it don't work. on and ask salt peter, he'll tell you 98% of the black community hate whites.. so I think the NBP is a pretty large organization.. so why don't you get a clue.. salt peter will educate you.. just ask him I double dog dare ya.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 12, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...





saltpeter jones says all blacks hate whites,, I've never noticed you correcting him.. why is that?


----------



## RightWingFerret (Apr 12, 2012)

This issue wont fare well in the crucial states of Florida,Virginia,NC,Penn and Ohio !!!


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 12, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Willow this is not true, the NBP is not a "pretty large organization", in fact they are trying to use this Martin/Zimmerman thing to become legitimate because right now they are not, I am around Black people everyday and no one takes them seriously or buys into their teachings.


----------



## paperview (Apr 12, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...


Taking the word of a fruitcake on the internet?

That would be like taking you seriously.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 12, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



Salt Jones is one poster and he is playing you.


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 12, 2012)

RightWingFerret said:


> so an Hispanic kills a black man, therefore the Black Panthers and Black Leaders want to blame the White Race? where is the logic in that?



Considering Zimmerman is "half white", and the NAACP and Black Panthers have called for violence.........I wonder if they'll blame our "half white" president for allowing profiling to keep happening?

BTW, if Zimmerman and Trayvon were BOTH black, this woulda been an also-ran story in the local Orlando paper, section F.

A black death is only a tragedy if a non-black did it........or it would seem so if judging by the reactions of the NAACP to each.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 12, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...




don't tell me that.. do you listen to salt peter? did you watch the goings on in the obama church? don't tell me to not believe those lying eyes. their teachings aren't far from wrights or farrakans.. doyathink?


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 12, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Willow there are people like that in every race, saying the NBP represents all Blacks is like saying the KKK represents all whites.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 12, 2012)

bucs90 said:


> RightWingFerret said:
> 
> 
> > so an Hispanic kills a black man, therefore the Black Panthers and Black Leaders want to blame the White Race? where is the logic in that?
> ...





exactly, if a black person had killed Trayvon we wouldn't be having this discussion. I'd love to know what the Hispanics are thinking.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 12, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



but I just gave you other examples,, why did you blow them off again.. what do you think of what saltpeter says on this board? do you have the guts to say honestly what you think or will you hang with the brother?


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 12, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



NBPP is not a large organization.  You can see that from the data collected on them by the Southern Poverty Law Center:

Active Black Separatist Groups | Southern Poverty Law Center

New Black Panther Party | Southern Poverty Law Center

It's a very small, but very vocal group.

They are not endorsed or supported by mainstream black organizations like the NAACP.


----------



## RightWingFerret (Apr 12, 2012)

So Will Rep. Wilson rewrite her speech and claim that an Hispanic Male chased down Trayvon as if he was a rabid dog? she has already made a baffoon of herself when she accused a White Man of following Trayvon.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 12, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



What the fuck are you talking about? I haven't agreed with anything he said, this trial is driving you mad and now you are angry at all blacks.


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 12, 2012)

bucs90 said:


> Considering Zimmerman is "half white", and the NAACP and Black Panthers have called for violence.........I wonder if they'll blame our "half white" president for allowing profiling to keep happening?
> 
> BTW, if Zimmerman and Trayvon were BOTH black, this woulda been an also-ran story in the local Orlando paper, section F.
> 
> A black death is only a tragedy if a non-black did it........or it would seem so if judging by the reactions of the NAACP to each.



Based on how we currently define "white" in the U.S., Zimmerman is all white....most Hispanics in the U.S. are Caucasian/white.  (Hispanic is an ethnicity, not a race).


----------



## paperview (Apr 12, 2012)

RightWingFerret said:


> So Will Rep. Wilson rewrite her speech and claim that an Hispanic Male chased down Trayvon as if he was a rabid dog? she has already made a baffoon of herself when she accused a White Man of following Trayvon.


Maybe she was reading the police report that identified Zimmerman as a *WHITE MALE, not once, but THREE TIMES.*


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 12, 2012)

paperview said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



well dumbass, EWE take the time to correct me.. why don't EWE take the time to correct him?


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 12, 2012)

paperview said:


> RightWingFerret said:
> 
> 
> > So Will Rep. Wilson rewrite her speech and claim that an Hispanic Male chased down Trayvon as if he was a rabid dog? she has already made a baffoon of herself when she accused a White Man of following Trayvon.
> ...



why did the cbc feel the need to pour fuel on the fire at all?


----------



## FuelRod (Apr 12, 2012)

> Zimmermans First Appearance On Television Today. Looks More Hispanic Than White.



By the way asshat, you realize this type of logic is how this whole thing happened in the first place right?


----------



## Clementine (Apr 12, 2012)

RightWingFerret said:


> Did any of you catch it around 1:40pm (a few minutes ago). First footage of Zimmerman in court. Looks like the trial may not begin till late May.
> Now, did Zimmerman appear as that White Murderer that Black Leaders have painted him?
> 
> He was not "light skinned". if anything, far from it.
> Let's see how much longer Blacks will accuse a white man of killing a black man now that the world will see that Zimmerman is more Hispanic than White.



Zimmerman is what he is, and he appears Hispanic.    Just shows how the left was desperate and needed this case to fit their agenda.   How else could a Hispanic man claiming to defend himself against a black man end up being the center piece in an attempt to start a race war between blacks and whites?     Racist charges are never leveled against any minority, as per the liberal rules.

Trayvon's mom said in an interview that she believes the shooting was an accident and she said that even if Zimmerman is found not guilty, at least he will answer for what happened that night.

I am amazed that the very same people who hollered about vitriol and violent rhetoric after the AZ shooting of Gifford are being complete hypocrites now. Before, we heard that target symbols on Palin's political map were responsible for inciting the shooter, which was an outrageous claim. Now we hear nothing when direct threats against a person's life are made. A few misguided celebrities have tried to direct the angry mobs to GZ's house, the BP have a bounty on GZ and Mike Tyson publicly stated that he's surprised Zimmerman hasn't been shot yet. Blatant threats and clear intentions to incite violence are suddenly acceptable. Obama helped stir the pot and now refuses to comment. Holder thanked Sharpton for his efforts in the case. It's clear that they want racial divide and violence. 

The charges should not stick against Zimmerman, simply because he was overcharged. Had they gone with manslaughter, there would be a good chance of him being found guilty, but I doubt they can make a case that proves second degree murder. I don't know if the prosecutor is serious and trying to pander to the crowd of people holding the pitch forks or if she is just appeasing them, while really hoping that Zimmerman won't spend the rest of his life in jail because of something that he never intended to happen. The burden of proof has fallen on Zimmerman to prove self-defense, but the prosecutor still has to prove second degree murder and that will be nearly impossible. I wonder how many members of the lynch mobs are practicing answering questions and appearing neutral in case they get called for jury duty. It will be tough to put together a fair jury.

Zimmerman wisely chose not to post bail. He is safer in jail than being subjected to the violent people who refuse to listen to reason. Of course, no one has been talking rationally to them, so not like many are exposed to rational speech if they stick with Jackson and Sharpton.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 12, 2012)

catzmeow said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Considering Zimmerman is "half white", and the NAACP and Black Panthers have called for violence.........I wonder if they'll blame our "half white" president for allowing profiling to keep happening?
> ...



he's just as brown as that black officer he's standing next to.. remember how you democrats welcomed the hispanics as "the browning of Ameirca."? well, you can't wish em white now sister.


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 12, 2012)

Clementine said:


> Zimmerman is what he is, and he appears Hispanic.



So, he's a caucasian of hispanic ethnicity?  I agree.


----------



## Dr.Drock (Apr 12, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Every post Willow types make her look worse than the one before it.  

A year ago she wasn't a bad poster, I dunno what her problem is now.  Maybe her black boyfriend dumped her.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 12, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



nope not true, if you don't agree with him why don't you say so?


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 12, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> he's just as brown as that black officer he's standing next to.. remember how you democrats welcomed the hispanics as "the browning of Ameirca."? well, you can't wish em white now sister.


He lives in Florida.  Most of the white folks down here are brown.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 12, 2012)

Dr.Drock said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...






I'm not worried about what you think asswipe..


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 12, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



I'll tell him next time I see him Willow if it makes you happy.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 12, 2012)

catzmeow said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > he's just as brown as that black officer he's standing next to.. remember how you democrats welcomed the hispanics as "the browning of Ameirca."? well, you can't wish em white now sister.
> ...



nope.. I'm lily white,, the FLA sun won't change that. this guy is brown.. you cannot wish him white for the purpose of your race war. you'll have to conduct that war with the Hispanics.


----------



## RightWingFerret (Apr 12, 2012)

I hope Ohio and Pennsylvania are watching/following the case like a drug. those two states are about 85% white, do you think Obama stands a chance to win those states in November now?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 12, 2012)

paperview said:


> What the fuck is with this wild obsession you unspooled wingers have with ethnicity?



Hey, if it serves their purposes.......


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 12, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



He's white in the same way that a Greek or Italian is...all caucasian, all the time, baby.


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 12, 2012)

RightWingFerret said:


> I hope Ohio and Pennsylvania are watching/following the case like a drug. those two states are about 85% white, do you think Obama stands a chance to win those states in November now?



Tell me, Ferret.  How long have you been terrified of black people?


----------



## Dr.Drock (Apr 12, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



I doubt you're worried about any kind of thinking.


----------



## paperview (Apr 12, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> nope.. I'm lily white,, the FLA sun won't change that.
> ....


No, but the fact you're covered in shit most of the time does.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 12, 2012)

paperview said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > nope.. I'm lily white,, the FLA sun won't change that.
> ...



Hey! I didn't start this race war. your NBP did.. enjoy it.


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 12, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> Hey! I didn't start this race war. your NBP did.. enjoy it.



There is no race war.  There was an ugly incident in Sanford Florida.  A teenager died.  A man has finally been charged with 2nd degree murder.  Hopefully, he will have his day in court soon, and if he's guilty, he'll do time.  If there were extenuating circumstances, they will come out in court.

Jesus Christ, hyperbole much?


----------



## paperview (Apr 12, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


Do you type with the white sheets on, or do you just take it out for.._.special occasions?_


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 12, 2012)

catzmeow said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Hey! I didn't start this race war. your NBP did.. enjoy it.
> ...



you must not be paying attention.. I don't know if this guy is guilty or not. but as, the nbp and a whole 14 thousand strong mob marched in florida... there's no way this man can get a fair trial.. the leftwing media made sure of that. I'm just sorry it didn't work out "white" for them.


----------



## Peach (Apr 12, 2012)

catzmeow said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Hey! I didn't start this race war. your NBP did.. enjoy it.
> ...



In the photos he appears Caucasian......................


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 12, 2012)

paperview said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



hey,, it wasn't me marching in the streets.. was it ewe?


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 12, 2012)

Peach said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



you cannot wish him white. white ain't wright.


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 12, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> you must not be paying attention.. I don't know if this guy is guilty or not. but as, the nbp and a whole 14 thousand strong mob marched in florida... there's no way this man can get a fair trial.. the leftwing media made sure of that. I'm just sorry it didn't work out "white" for them.



He will get tried someplace like Deland, where there are plenty of white trailer dwellers to sympathize with him.


----------



## Peach (Apr 12, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > catzmeow said:
> ...



WISH him white?


----------



## RightWingFerret (Apr 12, 2012)

You got to admit, when you look at Zimmerman standing in the court room, you cant help but say,,,,So This Is The Lilly White, Blue Eyed Dude that some Black Leaders and Groups want to kill? no trial, or jury,,just kill the White Man !!!


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 12, 2012)

Peach said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



yes, you cannot wish him white..


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 12, 2012)

RightWingFerret said:


> You got to admit, when you look at Zimmerman standing in the court room, you cant help but say,,,,So This Is The Lilly White, Blue Eyed Dude that some Black Leaders and Groups want to kill? no trial, or jury,,just kill the White Man !!!









they wants em some blood.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 12, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



Because we don't take him as seriously as you seem to do.


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 12, 2012)

RightWingFerret said:


> You got to admit, when you look at Zimmerman standing in the court room, you cant help but say,,,,So This Is The Lilly White, Blue Eyed Dude that some Black Leaders and Groups want to kill? no trial, or jury,,just kill the White Man !!!



So, only Aryans are Caucasians, in  your world?


----------



## Misty (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## WillowTree (Apr 12, 2012)

bodecea said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



translates to he gets a pass and whites don't donut? 





Black Panthers Call For Violent Revolution, Race War, Bloodshed Of Honkies


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 12, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> translates to he gets a pass and whites don't donut?



No, translates to:  he's too crazy to be taken seriously as a source of information. 



> Black Panthers Call For Violent Revolution, Race War, Bloodshed Of Honkies



Oo...scary.  Maybe they'll throw some afrosheen on me for being white.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 12, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Apparently he's played her, landed her, and already fillet'd her.


----------



## Peach (Apr 12, 2012)

catzmeow said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > translates to he gets a pass and whites don't donut?
> ...



SPAIN is no longer part of Europe?


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 12, 2012)

catzmeow said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > translates to he gets a pass and whites don't donut?
> ...



nope, sorry,, it translates to his getting a pass and you are making excuses for him,, same old shit different day..


----------



## bodecea (Apr 12, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > RightWingFerret said:
> ...



I disagree, if the cops had done nothing.


----------



## dilloduck (Apr 12, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> He sure is nice looking.



Cougar


----------



## Misty (Apr 12, 2012)

"But in comments that underscore the emotional nature and complicated legal issues of a case that has captured the nation's attention, Sybrina Fulton said she would also like to tell George Zimmerman that he should apologize and that "I believe it was an accident. It just got out of control and he couldn't turn the clock back."

Trayvon's Mother Wants Justice, But Also Believes Death 'Was An Accident' - NCPR News from NPR

Hmmm


----------



## RightWingFerret (Apr 12, 2012)

well like I mentioned earlier, what are Wilson,Sharpton,Jackson,and the rest gonna say now, now that we have and will all see very soon that Zimmerman is HISPANIC! will they still round up the troops and convict the white man of killing a black? this is just as embarrassing for the left for when they accused a right winger of shooting a congresswoman.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 12, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



How many people here give your stupidity a pass, Willow?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 12, 2012)

Misty said:


> "But in comments that underscore the emotional nature and complicated legal issues of a case that has captured the nation's attention, Sybrina Fulton said she would also like to tell George Zimmerman that he should apologize and that "I believe it was an accident. It just got out of control and he couldn't turn the clock back."
> 
> Trayvon's Mother Wants Justice, But Also Believes Death 'Was An Accident' - NCPR News from NPR
> 
> Hmmm



Kinda hard for the Righties to predict a race war with that kind of talk, Misty.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 12, 2012)

bodecea said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > catzmeow said:
> ...






just say you accept racism in blacks.. are you brave enough?


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 12, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



You consider me an apologist for Salt Jones?

LMFAO!!!!!!!!


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 12, 2012)

RightWingFerret said:


> well like I mentioned earlier, what are Wilson,Sharpton,Jackson,and the rest gonna say now, now that we have and will all see very soon that Zimmerman is HISPANIC! will they still round up the troops and convict the white man of killing a black? this is just as embarrassing for the left for when they accused a right winger of shooting a congresswoman.



For the 30-leventh time...Hispanics are Caucasians (aka white folks).  

Speaking of embarrassment...at this point, you're doing it to yourself.


----------



## FuelRod (Apr 12, 2012)

catzmeow said:


> Oo...scary.  Maybe they'll throw some afrosheen on me for being white.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 12, 2012)

catzmeow said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > catzmeow said:
> ...



well go ahead a laugh your fucking ass off. you accept his racism because he is black. face it.


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 12, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> well go ahead a laugh your fucking ass off. you accept his racism because he is black. face it.



Salt Jones is a moron who should not be taken seriously because he apparently has brain damage.  How much more strongly can I say it?  he's an idiot racist who certainly doesn't speak for most black folks.

WTF, Willow?  Why do we have to prove we aren't Salt Jones supporters, as if it isn't patently obvious that SJ is a completely useless waste of skin, pigment, and oxygen?


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 12, 2012)

catzmeow said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > well go ahead a laugh your fucking ass off. you accept his racism because he is black. face it.
> ...



because I think you are all too willing to attack those you think are white racists and shit head coward to say anything at all to a black racist.. well guess what chick,, if you don't speak out against racisim who ever it comes from then you condone racism. and that's a fact.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 12, 2012)

bodecea said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Looks that way.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 12, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



She just called Salt a moron, what more do you want her to do?


----------



## RightWingFerret (Apr 12, 2012)

I can't wait to watch the Al Sharpton Comedy Hour Tonight !!!


----------



## Dr.Drock (Apr 12, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Wrong, you're sensationalizing racism just like the media wants you to.

Whenever there's any kind of crime or altercation between people who look different, I promise you that you can't just blindly assume racism is the reason for it.


----------



## The T (Apr 12, 2012)

RightWingFerret said:


> I can't wait to watch the Al Sharpton Comedy Hour Tonight !!!


 

Sharpton is a petulant race-baiter with blood on his hands.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Apr 12, 2012)

He is hispanic, but that's a minority killing a minority, hence the white hispanic remark. They cant have that, 2 minority democrats squaring off and whitey nowhere to be found........that cant happen! Just like the Indians were peaceful and tranquil until those mean spanish and then pilgrims showed up!


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 12, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > catzmeow said:
> ...



I've seen you post right along side of him,, high five him and agree with him.. so evidently you condone racisim..


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 12, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



No I don't, I am half white myself and I am not racist against anyone.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 12, 2012)

Dr.Drock said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > catzmeow said:
> ...



I didn't assume it. Were you paying attention? When it first broke thousands were marching in the streets saying Trayvon was killed because he was black,, by a white guy.. turns out it was not a white guy so they had to hurry up and figure out that they needed to call him a "white hispanic" oh the outrage.. George Zimmerman will never get a fair trial.. I didn't sensationalize racism the left wing media did.. did you notice their editing, firing and abject apologies,, after the damage had been done??


----------



## Vast LWC (Apr 12, 2012)

RightWingFerret said:


> Did any of you catch it around 1:40pm (a few minutes ago). First footage of Zimmerman in court. Looks like the trial may not begin till late May.
> Now, did Zimmerman appear as that White Murderer that Black Leaders have painted him?
> 
> He was not "light skinned". if anything, far from it.
> Let's see how much longer Blacks will accuse a white man of killing a black man now that the world will see that Zimmerman is more Hispanic than White.



Shhh, don't tell anybody.

If FoxNews finds out he doesn't look white, they'll pull the story.


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 12, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> because I think you are all too willing to attack those you think are white racists and shit head coward to say anything at all to a black racist.. well guess what chick,, if you don't speak out against racisim who ever it comes from then you condone racism. and that's a fact.



Are you fucking kidding me?  High Gravity has seen me filet many a black racist on this board...

And I mocked the shiz out of the NBPP and their fearless leader "Scaredawhitey" Shabazz.

Get a grip, Willow.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 12, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...




He teaches his children to hate white people. Does that seem like the right thing to do?


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 12, 2012)

This would never have happened had George Zimmerman been not only hispanic, but here illegally.  It would have been another death like Kendrec McDade or Jamile Shaw or Cheryl Greene


----------



## Dr.Drock (Apr 12, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



You're on here generically babbling about racism trying to project your racism on the rest of us just because we aren't pretending that every time a minority does something to a white person it's because they're angry racists.

Yes the media acted hyterically in a desperate attempt to race bait anyone who would listen, has nothing to do with your desire to want everyone else to go get blackey every time something happens to a white person.


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 12, 2012)

The T said:


> Sharpton is a petulant race-baiter with blood on his hands.



True story.  However, he's not much different from some of the scared white folks posting on this thread about the coming race war...

Jesus christ, people...pull up your damn big girl panties and stop acting like children scared of the big black bogeyman.


----------



## Peach (Apr 12, 2012)

catzmeow said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > because I think you are all too willing to attack those you think are white racists and shit head coward to say anything at all to a black racist.. well guess what chick,, if you don't speak out against racisim who ever it comes from then you condone racism. and that's a fact.
> ...



What difference does Zimmerman's appearance on TV make anyway?


----------



## RightWingFerret (Apr 12, 2012)

The Libs Are Furious !!!  Zimmerman Isnt "White Enough" to start a Race War!  too bad Contessa Brewer isnt here anymore, She is probably pissed too.


----------



## Douger (Apr 12, 2012)

RightWingFerret said:


> Did any of you catch it around 1:40pm (a few minutes ago). First footage of Zimmerman in court. Looks like the trial may not begin till late May.
> Now, did Zimmerman appear as that White Murderer that Black Leaders have painted him?
> 
> He was not "light skinned". if anything, far from it.
> Let's see how much longer Blacks will accuse a white man of killing a black man now that the world will see that Zimmerman is more Hispanic than White.


There's no "white" in him by the murkin definition of that word. He's Jew and Hispanic. Possibly a woodshed baby


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 12, 2012)

Dr.Drock said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.Drock said:
> ...



Me thinks it's ewe who is projecting and it's ewe who are prefectly willing to condone racism in everyone except "whitey."


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 12, 2012)

Peach said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



it forces you to look at him and realize you can't wish him white..


----------



## naturegirl (Apr 12, 2012)

catzmeow said:


> RightWingFerret said:
> 
> 
> > Did any of you catch it around 1:40pm (a few minutes ago). First footage of Zimmerman in court. Looks like the trial may not begin till late May.
> ...



Hurry, better call the media, I believe they are the ones that coined the "White Hispanic" phrase.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 12, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



I never said I agree with that.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 12, 2012)

catzmeow said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Sharpton is a petulant race-baiter with blood on his hands.
> ...



Who said anything about being afraid of them? link it dink.


----------



## Dr.Drock (Apr 12, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



I bet less than 1% of crimes are committed because of racism.  Hell less than .1%.  If a black guy steals a white guy's wallet, it's cuz he wants the money, not cuz he's out to get white people.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 12, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



but more importantly you never said you disagreed with it!


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 12, 2012)

Dr.Drock said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.Drock said:
> ...



so then why don't you humor me and explain the explosive charges of white on black crime in this case.. has anybody apologized for this false accusation of white on black crime??


----------



## RightWingFerret (Apr 12, 2012)

so what happens now? do we have a new war? Blacks VS Hispanics? they can't threaten us lilly and typical white people now (well, thats how Obama sees white people)


----------



## The T (Apr 12, 2012)

catzmeow said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Sharpton is a petulant race-baiter with blood on his hands.
> ...


 
Who said anything about anyone being scared?

I speak for those of us that have had it with the Statists as Obama and his minions that keep fueling the fire because they have nothing else...and try to justify thier [positions and thier policy failures.

You think we'd gotten past this shit...NOPE.

The usual suspects come outta the woodwork...does THAT _include YOU?_


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 12, 2012)

naturegirl said:


> Hurry, better call the media, I believe they are the ones that coined the "White Hispanic" phrase.



White = race
Hispanic = ethnicity.

Two different things.

I know this is going to shock the shit out of you, but there are BLACK hispanics.  Go figure, right???


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 12, 2012)

RightWingFerret said:


> so what happens now? do we have a new war? Blacks VS Hispanics? they can't threaten us lilly and typical white people now (well, thats how Obama sees white people)



There already is Black v.s Hispanic tension in some major cities in the US.


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 12, 2012)

The T said:


> The usual suspects come outta the woodwork...does THAT _include YOU?_



WTF are you on about?  Or, rather, on?


----------



## Peach (Apr 12, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Hispanic is not a RACE Willow........................................


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 12, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> RightWingFerret said:
> 
> 
> > so what happens now? do we have a new war? Blacks VS Hispanics? they can't threaten us lilly and typical white people now (well, thats how Obama sees white people)
> ...



Big time in Cali.


----------



## The T (Apr 12, 2012)

catzmeow said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > The usual suspects come outta the woodwork...does THAT _include YOU?_
> ...


 
Odd that YOU only address one part of my post...I return the question asswipe.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 12, 2012)

catzmeow said:


> naturegirl said:
> 
> 
> > Hurry, better call the media, I believe they are the ones that coined the "White Hispanic" phrase.
> ...



I know,, there are white blacks too..


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 12, 2012)

RightWingFerret said:


> so what happens now? do we have a new war? Blacks VS Hispanics? they can't threaten us lilly and typical white people now (well, thats how Obama sees white people)



There is no war.  It's all in your head.  Try not to panic.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 12, 2012)

The T said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



she's still determined that he be white.


----------



## The T (Apr 12, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> > naturegirl said:
> ...


 
Most are 'Gangbanger Wannabes'...


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 12, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> I know,, there are white blacks too..



Wow.  I'm going to go back to my standard response to you, Willow.


----------



## MaryL (Apr 12, 2012)

RightWingFerret said:


> Did any of you catch it around 1:40pm (a few minutes ago). First footage of Zimmerman in court. Looks like the trial may not begin till late May.
> Now, did Zimmerman appear as that White Murderer that Black Leaders have painted him?
> 
> He was not "light skinned". if anything, far from it.
> Let's see how much longer Blacks will accuse a white man of killing a black man now that the world will see that Zimmerman is more Hispanic than White.



Who cares? You and Al Sharpton, maybe. An innocent kid is dead. And, Geo. Zimmerman is innocent here, too, innocent until found guilty by a court of law. I think we all know this is a huge heartbreaking tragedy. Please,  don't make it worse than it is.


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 12, 2012)

FuelRod said:


> I'm not positive the Black Panthers have done anything but make idiotic threats against Zimmerman personally.  Outrageous, Yes, but I must have missed the race war calls.



Apparently you missed the $10,000 bounty on Zimmerman too.


----------



## The T (Apr 12, 2012)

MaryL said:


> RightWingFerret said:
> 
> 
> > Did any of you catch it around 1:40pm (a few minutes ago). First footage of Zimmerman in court. Looks like the trial may not begin till late May.
> ...


 
AND the media. Did you see the Coverage that Racist asshole got with Martin's parents by his side?

Disgusting.


----------



## FuelRod (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## WillowTree (Apr 12, 2012)

catzmeow said:


> RightWingFerret said:
> 
> 
> > so what happens now? do we have a new war? Blacks VS Hispanics? they can't threaten us lilly and typical white people now (well, thats how Obama sees white people)
> ...



keep condoning racism and it'll happen.


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 12, 2012)

The T said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



I have no idea what you're asking me to respond to.  I routinely speak out against racism in ALL GUISES.  I'm in favor of law and order (versus vigilanteism).  I support George Zimmerman being charged and having his day in court.  If he is guilty, he should do time for depriving another human being of his life.  If he is not guilty, then he should be exonerated and set free.

I wish that this incident had not been utilized by the spin doctors on either sides to sell a non-existent race war.

Does that help you understand, asswipe?


----------



## jgbkab (Apr 12, 2012)

As noted on this form that was created in 2003, Hispanic is NOT a race. The term White Hispanic has been around for at least 9 years.


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 12, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> > RightWingFerret said:
> ...



I've never condoned racism, and never will....from any direction.


----------



## Liability (Apr 12, 2012)

paperview said:


> What the fuck is with this wild obsession you unspooled wingers have with ethnicity?



You MUST be talking about all the left wingers who have endlessly obsessed over race in this entire matter.


----------



## paperview (Apr 12, 2012)

catzmeow said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > The usual suspects come outta the woodwork...does THAT _include YOU?_
> ...


I think it's Shaken Baby Syndrome./


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 12, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not positive the Black Panthers have done anything but make idiotic threats against Zimmerman personally.  Outrageous, Yes, but I must have missed the race war calls.
> ...



apparently he missed the tape where that's exactly what they did. call for a race war.. "we gots to suit up and boot up,, we got's to make the blood flow."


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 12, 2012)

paperview said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



I think you condone racism.


----------



## The T (Apr 12, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > FuelRod said:
> ...


 
Yep. And Sharpton out there leading the charge.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 12, 2012)

catzmeow said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > catzmeow said:
> ...



Yes,, you have, when you pooo pooo it from a black person and give him a hall pass you have in fact condoned racism.


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 12, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > FuelRod said:
> ...



When something like this happens, extremists from both side of the spectrum, both the white supremacists and the black separatists like the NBPP, come out of the woodwork and attempt to own "top victim status."

White supremacists have been calling for a race war for years.  So have black separatists.  Thankfully, there aren't enough idiots from either group to successfully combat a troop of girl scouts, and win.

Taking them seriously is stupid.


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 12, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Go suck a bag of dicks, asshat.


----------



## The T (Apr 12, 2012)

catzmeow said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > catzmeow said:
> ...


 
As a matter of course you don't understand. Perhaps I should type slower...or is it YOU have no concept of context, and I thwartede your attempt to ignore my entire post as you try to revise the discussion?

Your grade is *EPIC FAIL*.

Homie don't play yer game. *I* called you on it.

YOU remain butthurt.

So much the better.


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 12, 2012)

The T said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



Al Sharpton is about as effective at leading the charge as Mickey Mouse would be.


----------



## paperview (Apr 12, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > catzmeow said:
> ...


I think you're an idiot and you don't know diddly squat about damn near anything.

As to your neg and msg droppings:


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 12, 2012)

Now tell us.. who has the brownest skin in this photo?





side by side.. a black gentleman, an hispanic gentleman  and a white gentleman.


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 12, 2012)

The T said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



Wow, "homie."  You're pretty gangsta.






I hope you don't get hurt out on those mean streets during the upcoming rumble.  Make sure to pack your pocketknife.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 12, 2012)

paperview said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 12, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> Now tell us.. who has the brownest skin in this photo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## paperview (Apr 12, 2012)

catzmeow said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > catzmeow said:
> ...


----------



## The T (Apr 12, 2012)

catzmeow said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > catzmeow said:
> ...


 
I have reservations about arguing with unarmed morons in the arena of ideas...you'd be easy to take out as i have already accomplished.

*Enjoy*.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 12, 2012)

RightWingFerret said:


> Did any of you catch it around 1:40pm (a few minutes ago). First footage of Zimmerman in court. Looks like the trial may not begin till late May.
> Now, did Zimmerman appear as that White Murderer that Black Leaders have painted him?
> 
> He was not "light skinned". if anything, far from it.
> Let's see how much longer Blacks will accuse a white man of killing a black man now that the world will see that Zimmerman is more Hispanic than White.



We already know he's hispanic, did he look more Black than White?


----------



## jgbkab (Apr 12, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> Now tell us.. who has the brownest skin in this photo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Black guy?


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 12, 2012)

The T said:


> I have reservations about arguing with unarmed morons in the arena of ideas...you'd be easy to take out as i have already accomplished.
> 
> *Enjoy*.



Is it just me that suspects Mr. T has difficulties with taking out his own trash?


----------



## Peach (Apr 12, 2012)

jgbkab said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Now tell us.. who has the brownest skin in this photo?
> ...



BINGO! And Zimmerman's mother is said to be of Peruvian heritage, still WHITE.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 12, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> RightWingFerret said:
> 
> 
> > Did any of you catch it around 1:40pm (a few minutes ago). First footage of Zimmerman in court. Looks like the trial may not begin till late May.
> ...



his skin tone more closely matches the black gentleman.. the white guy, or as the NBP describe him "honkey, cracker, pink, pig and motherfucking turtle people" has the fairest complexion.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 12, 2012)

Peach said:


> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



then that black guy must be a white black cause he's almost the same skin color as George.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 12, 2012)

Wanted:  Need a neighborhood watch captain capable of discriminating between vistors and suspects.  Atheletic build a plus, but pudgy people can apply too.  Should be friendly with no current restraining orders.  No guns or handcuffs please.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 12, 2012)

Anyone have this whole picture?  If that is his lawyer on his left, that guy is white as snow but he looks darker there.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 12, 2012)

saveliberty said:


> Wanted:  Need a neighborhood watch captain capable of discriminating between vistors and suspects.  Atheletic build a plus, but pudgy people can apply too.  Should be friendly with no current restraining orders.  No guns or handcuffs please.



George isn't pudgy by any stretch of the imagination.. nother lie knocked to the curb.


----------



## jgbkab (Apr 12, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > jgbkab said:
> ...



So with that logic, Micheal Jackson was white as well.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 12, 2012)

jgbkab said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



he sure as hell wanted to be.


----------



## RightWingFerret (Apr 12, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> Now tell us.. who has the brownest skin in this photo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



they could pass as brothers


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 12, 2012)

jgbkab said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



MICHAEL JACKSON WASN'T WHITE???  Omfg, next you'll be telling me that Tina Turner isn't a woman.


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 12, 2012)

jgbkab said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Only in America can a poor black boy grow up to become a rich white woman.....


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 12, 2012)

catzmeow said:


> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



it wasn't from lack of trying.


----------



## paperview (Apr 12, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Wanted:  Need a neighborhood watch captain capable of discriminating between vistors and suspects.  Atheletic build a plus, but pudgy people can apply too.  Should be friendly with no current restraining orders.  No guns or handcuffs please.
> ...


Yeah.  He's lost some weight since he can't go to the 7-11 to buy freeze-dried burritos anymore.

Although, on his MySpace page, you know the one where he calls himself "datniggy" - we learn from his family he was also known as "Tug Boat."  

:lol


----------



## jgbkab (Apr 12, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> > jgbkab said:
> ...



My point was skin tone doesn't determine race or else John Boener would be leading the Congressional Black Caucus.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 12, 2012)

Its just the begining of landscape season here in Michigan and I'm that dark already.


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 12, 2012)

Here's Willow's next threadfail opportunity.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 12, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Wanted:  Need a neighborhood watch captain capable of discriminating between vistors and suspects.  Atheletic build a plus, but pudgy people can apply too.  Should be friendly with no current restraining orders.  No guns or handcuffs please.
> ...



Back in 1983 someone commited suicide by walking in front of my car.  I lost a lot of weight from stress in that first month.


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 12, 2012)

saveliberty said:


> Its just the begining of landscape season here in Michigan and I'm that dark already.



Well, then, you must be a negro.


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 12, 2012)

saveliberty said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Not to mention a car.


----------



## paperview (Apr 12, 2012)

jgbkab said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > catzmeow said:
> ...




I was going to bring him up earlier, as I pondered Mr. Orangina as his own one-man-isle "person of color."


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 12, 2012)

jgbkab said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > catzmeow said:
> ...



Actually, if skin tone were race, John Boener would be leading the oompa loompa caucus.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 12, 2012)

jgbkab said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > catzmeow said:
> ...



the racist cbc refuses to admit white people to the cbc.. so they condone racism too.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 12, 2012)

catzmeow said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Amazingly, just a new windshield.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 12, 2012)

Meh..  Maybe he's got a tan.


----------



## The Gadfly (Apr 12, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Willow, For God's sake, lighten up. Everybody here that's sane knows what kind of people Salt and 52nd are, and not a lot gets said, because frankly we expect them to act like idiots. HG, on the other hand, is someone I've had many conversations with here, and one thing he *isn't*, is a racist. Neither are most of our other Black contributors here; Uptown has been particularly thoughtful in his comments, as have been some others. The only person I admit to being surprised at in this situation is Marcatl; I have been taken aback at the intensity of some of the venom he's been spewing lately.There's been a lot of hate expressed, here and in the media, so emotions are running high. Hopefully, that's all it is.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 12, 2012)

RightWingFerret said:


> Did any of you catch it around 1:40pm (a few minutes ago). First footage of Zimmerman in court. Looks like the trial may not begin till late May.
> Now, did Zimmerman appear as that White Murderer that Black Leaders have painted him?
> 
> He was not "light skinned". if anything, far from it.
> Let's see how much longer Blacks will accuse a white man of killing a black man now that the world will see that Zimmerman is more Hispanic than White.



Oh, shut up.  What a douche boy.  One person shot another person.  Drop the color nonsense.  That feeds into the crazies from both sides.


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 12, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



OMFG, EVERYONE AND THEIR DOG IS A RACIST!!!!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9CSnlb-ymA]Avenue Q - Everyone&#39;s A Little Bit Racist West End Live - YouTube[/ame]

(actually, my dog is a racist...she barks incessantly at black people).


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 12, 2012)

Well first, just recently Meister has recently emphatically requested that these threads be put in the legal forum instead of politics.  So this will probably rightfully be moved soon. . . . .

But. . . .a screen shot of Zimmerman when being arraigned:






If you knew nothing of this case and were seeing Zimmerman for the first time, what race would you assign to him?  I am guessing a not-so-white Hispanic; possibly even a lighter skinned African American?   What race would you assign to the cop or baillif to the right of Zimmerman?   Is he Hispanic?  Or is he African American?   Skin tones are very similar, yes?

The fact that the media race baiters early on defined Zimmerman as a _white_ Hispanic--I had never EVER previously heard a Hispanic person described that way--told me that this had nothing to do with concern for Martin or for justice or for anything else.  It was just a vehicle to play the race card and keep race relations at the forefront and an issue to be exploited.

Meanwhile, I can't imagine how Zimmerman can now have a fair and impartial trial, but if he is guilty, so be it.  Let justice be done.

And if he is innocent?   How does he get his life back?


----------



## jgbkab (Apr 12, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Woosh!


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 12, 2012)

Foxfyre said:


> Well first, just recently Meister has recently emphatically requested that these threads be put in the legal forum instead of politics.  So this will probably rightfully be moved soon. . . . .
> 
> But. . . .a screen shot of Zimmerman when being arraigned:
> 
> ...



No,, early on they described him as white.. and accused him of killing Trayvon because he was black,, then they quickly tried to correct their idiocy by calling him a white hispanic.. and then they're astounded that anyone else would bring up race.


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 12, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Well first, just recently Meister has recently emphatically requested that these threads be put in the legal forum instead of politics.  So this will probably rightfully be moved soon. . . . .
> ...



Again, for the slow:

White:  race
Hispanic:  Ethnicity

God, this concept is just like second grade* for you, innit?












*long and hard


----------



## The T (Apr 12, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Well first, just recently Meister has recently emphatically requested that these threads be put in the legal forum instead of politics. So this will probably rightfully be moved soon. . . . .
> ...


 
As a matter of course they get upset when anyone else trods on thier turf...the perps got past the _Plantation Security_...and they just can't have that.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 12, 2012)

catzmeow said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



p i g m e n t    was that slow enough.. m e l a n i n.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Apr 12, 2012)

RightWingFerret said:


> Did any of you catch it around 1:40pm (a few minutes ago). First footage of Zimmerman in court. Looks like the trial may not begin till late May.
> Now, did Zimmerman appear as that White Murderer that Black Leaders have painted him?
> 
> He was not "light skinned". if anything, far from it.
> Let's see how much longer Blacks will accuse a white man of killing a black man now that the world will see that Zimmerman is more Hispanic than White.



We've all been able to see this all along, and it hasn't stopped them.  I can't imagine what ever made you think that truth, honesty, common sense, and reality had a single fucking thing to do with the liberal rabble-rousers and race baiters.

Watching this whole Zimmerman thing unfold makes me feel like we're living through the beginnings of the French Revolution, where innocence and guilt are decided by a frothing mob of ignorant peasants based on who they perceive you to be, rather than anything you actually did.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 12, 2012)

catzmeow said:


> Again, for the slow:
> 
> White:  race
> Hispanic:  Ethnicity
> ...



I think its:

Race:  White
Ethnicity:  Hispanic


----------



## The T (Apr 12, 2012)

catzmeow said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


 
Then tell your MASTERS to cease referring to them as a race.


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 12, 2012)

The T said:


> Then tell your MASTERS to cease referring to them as a race.



How long, exactly, have you been frightened of black people, T?


----------



## jgbkab (Apr 12, 2012)

catzmeow said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



At some point, you gotta just say "fuck it!"


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Apr 12, 2012)

paperview said:


> What the fuck is with this wild obsession you unspooled wingers have with ethnicity?



Maybe the fact that Al Sharpton and his ilk are trying to gin up a race war out of this?  Or is it your view that noticing and opposing attempts to create racial hatred is somehow "racist" itself?  We're all supposed to pretend it's not happening?  I guess by the same token, opposing the Klan during the 60s was "racist", too?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 12, 2012)

Cecilie1200 said:


> RightWingFerret said:
> 
> 
> > Did any of you catch it around 1:40pm (a few minutes ago). First footage of Zimmerman in court. Looks like the trial may not begin till late May.
> ...



douche girl CeeCee now is projecting her inner turmoil on others.  Nothing new here.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 12, 2012)

On second thought it could be:

Race:  Master
Ethnicity:  You have to be kidding


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 12, 2012)

Cecilie1200 said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > What the fuck is with this wild obsession you unspooled wingers have with ethnicity?
> ...



paperview condones racism.


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 12, 2012)

Cecilie1200 said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > What the fuck is with this wild obsession you unspooled wingers have with ethnicity?
> ...



Al Sharpton and his ilk couldn't take on a troop of girl scouts.  The proper response to this is to laugh at their stupidity.


----------



## The T (Apr 12, 2012)

Cecilie1200 said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > What the fuck is with this wild obsession you unspooled wingers have with ethnicity?
> ...


 
Get it straight? YOU  in thier mind ARE the Klan...


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 12, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



Willow promotes stupidity (her own and others).


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 12, 2012)

jgbkab said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...













which one?


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 12, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > RightWingFerret said:
> ...



CeeCee hates it when blacks buy property in her neighborhood.  It brings down home prices.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 12, 2012)

catzmeow said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



I'm not stupid enough to condone racism.. you and paperview however do condone racism.. it's a shame really,,


----------



## Peach (Apr 12, 2012)

John Boehner Skin Color | Stephanie Miller | Video | Mediaite

THIS guy has tinted contacts?


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 12, 2012)

Could be White cracker too.

Maybe optional undetermined.


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 12, 2012)

The T said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



In my mind, you are a moron.  Why do black men with no real power to do anything at all intimidate you so much?


----------



## The T (Apr 12, 2012)

jgbkab said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


 
AND...what then? What action do YOU propose?


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 12, 2012)

saveliberty said:


> Could be White cracker too.
> 
> Maybe optional undetermined.



I'm white Cracker, with occasional cheese.


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 12, 2012)

The T said:


> AND...what then? What action do YOU propose?



I recommend that we give up trying to have an adult convo with you, and just make fun of your fear and stupidity.


----------



## The T (Apr 12, 2012)

catzmeow said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


 
In MY mind? *I* don't give a FUCK what you think race baiter.

Bet.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 12, 2012)

catzmeow said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > AND...what then? What action do YOU propose?
> ...



seek help you can get over condoning racism if you try.


----------



## The T (Apr 12, 2012)

catzmeow said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > AND...what then? What action do YOU propose?
> ...


 When YOU decide to have one? Let me know shall you?


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 12, 2012)

The T said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



Silly T, we all know you don't have a mind.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Apr 12, 2012)

FuelRod said:


> I'm not positive the Black Panthers have done anything but make idiotic threats against Zimmerman personally.  Outrageous, Yes, but I must have missed the race war calls.



Really?  You've really missed the attempts to turn this into a race war?  Where have you been, under a rock somewhere?  Or is it just that you don't WANT to see it, and therefore it doesn't exist?

Tell me, when before this have you EVER heard the term "white Hispanic" in the news?  Or anywhere?  No matter how many pictures of this guy we've all seen, how many times it's been pointed out that he clearly favors his Peruvian mother strongly, every news outlet in the nation persists in describing him as "WHITE and Hispanic".  It's GOTTA be mentioned repeatedly - probably because no one would ever know just by looking - that this guy is half-white, and THAT'S the half we're supposed to identify him by.  When's the last time you heard President Obama described as "white and black" or "white and African-American"?  Never, that's when.

And how about the media persisting in printing pictures of Trayvon Martin that are years out-of-date, even though more recent pictures of him have been made available?  You think the attempt to portray him as an innocent 12-year-old is accidental?  How about news outlets deliberately editing Zimmerman's call to the cops to make it sound like his only concern about Martin wandering around his neighborhood is because he's black?  They cut something like two full minutes of conversation out of those recordings just to make Zimmerman appear like he hates blacks.  Did you miss that part?  Just how willfully blind can one person be?  If you're not paying any more attention than that, why are you even discussing this at all?


----------



## The T (Apr 12, 2012)

catzmeow said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > catzmeow said:
> ...


Have a rat in your pocket?


----------



## bucs90 (Apr 12, 2012)

Obama is a white cracker too. He is half white. His upbringing was 100% white. White mom. White neighborhood. White schools. 

The only thing "black" about him was his dead beat dad. 

The entire rest of his life is the "white" culture upbringing. 

Yet, he only claims "black". 

INteresting.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 12, 2012)

catzmeow said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I made A's in biology.  I know the technical definitions of race.

I also am well read enough to know that census demographics separate out non-Hispanic caucasians from Hispanics and treat Hispanics as a separate race for demographical purposes as opposed to not separating out the Italians, Greeks, and Irish who are also ethnic groups.   In fact ethnic Italians, Greeks, and Irish can be even more identifiable than can "Hispanic" as an ethnicity since they throw Spanish, Mexicans, Puerto Ricans, Cubans, Central and South Americans all into the same "Hispanic" pot and these are dramatically different ethnically.  And the numbnuts AND politicians  quickly scream "racism" if a Hispanic is criticized much more quickly than they do criticism of a person of Asian ancestry that can be considered a person of a minority race.  Italians and Greeks get no racial protection or deference at all.

Of course some people need more than a second grade education to know that and more importantly, to understand it.  So, we make allowances.

The fact that Zimmerman was identified as a WHITE Hispanic is profoundly significant in this case.  I have never heard a Hispanic described that way ever until this case.

And it is race baiting.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Apr 12, 2012)

paperview said:


> RightWingFerret said:
> 
> 
> > So Will Rep. Wilson rewrite her speech and claim that an Hispanic Male chased down Trayvon as if he was a rabid dog? she has already made a baffoon of herself when she accused a White Man of following Trayvon.
> ...



Maybe she ought to get more current on her info before she opens her flapping gob, since everyone else in the frigging country has known he's Hispanic for two months now.  Not, you understand, that it's appropriate for her or anyone else in government to be commenting on this AT ALL.  We have institutions and systems in place to try the accused and determine their guilt or innocence, and they do not include the national media, loudmouthed politicians pandering for votes, or ignorant mobs of drooling protesters.


----------



## paperview (Apr 12, 2012)

Foxfyre said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


Revisions to the Standards for the Classification of Federal Data on Race and Ethnicity | The White House


----------



## jgbkab (Apr 12, 2012)

The T said:


> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> > catzmeow said:
> ...



Kick whitey's ass?!?!? WTF, is it really that hard to comprehend? You say fuck it and stop trying to educate you ignorant fools on the difference.


----------



## paperview (Apr 12, 2012)

September 29, 2011|By the CNN Wire Staff


> Much of the 14 million increase in the white population -- 74% --   involved whites of Hispanic origin, as the census distinguished Hispanic   ethnicity from race. For example, respondents could identify  themselves  as white Hispanics, black Hispanics or as Hispanics in any  of the other  racial categories.



White U.S. population grows but drops in overall percentage - CNN


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Apr 12, 2012)

Peach said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



What the hell does THAT have to do with anything?


----------



## paulitician (Apr 12, 2012)

RightWingFerret said:


> Did any of you catch it around 1:40pm (a few minutes ago). First footage of Zimmerman in court. Looks like the trial may not begin till late May.
> Now, did Zimmerman appear as that White Murderer that Black Leaders have painted him?
> 
> He was not "light skinned". if anything, far from it.
> Let's see how much longer Blacks will accuse a white man of killing a black man now that the world will see that Zimmerman is more Hispanic than White.



 Don't let Ravi the Raving Lunatic hear ya. She's all-in on that 'Evil White Man kills Black Kid' stuff. Democrat loons. Waddayagonnado?


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 12, 2012)

I see where this is headed.

Cuban Hispanic
Illegal Hispanic
Mexican Hispanic
Tex-Mex Hispanic


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 12, 2012)

What willow, T, Celelie, et. al. imagine when they think about black people:


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 12, 2012)

saveliberty said:


> I see where this is headed.
> Tex-Mex Hispanic



Two thoughts:  I think you're a communist.  Tex Mex is delicious.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 12, 2012)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > catzmeow said:
> ...



Never mind that!  They MOVED Spain?  eek!


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 12, 2012)

jgbkab said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > jgbkab said:
> ...



I've called the drugstore. Your ointment is on the way.


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 12, 2012)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > catzmeow said:
> ...



HiSPANic.

Buy a dictionary.


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 12, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



As long as they have your lithium, life is peachy.


----------



## Peach (Apr 12, 2012)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > catzmeow said:
> ...



Willow has EUROPEAN AMERICAN under her screen name, but says Hispanics are not white; CONFUSING.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 12, 2012)

catzmeow said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I see where this is headed.
> ...



You want a side of pepper poppers with that?


----------



## jgbkab (Apr 12, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



So because I'm Black, I need an ointment? That is so racist of you Willow! 









Ready for my negging....


----------



## FuelRod (Apr 12, 2012)

paperview said:


> September 29, 2011|By the CNN Wire Staff
> 
> 
> > Much of the 14 million increase in the white population -- 74% --   involved whites of Hispanic origin, as the census distinguished Hispanic   ethnicity from race. For example, respondents could identify  themselves  as white Hispanics, black Hispanics or as Hispanics in any  of the other  racial categories.
> ...



You and your facts.


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 12, 2012)

Peach said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...


----------



## FuelRod (Apr 12, 2012)

Here's a mind scrambler...


----------



## The T (Apr 12, 2012)

jgbkab said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > jgbkab said:
> ...


 
So YOU are a psychphant and willing participant for divide and conquer strategy for the *O* and have fell in line.

GOOD for YOU...when by all rights YOU should be ashamed...Dr. KING would be ashamed of YOU.


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 12, 2012)

saveliberty said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



This thread is making me crave a fajita burrito (Houstone style).


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 12, 2012)

Peach said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



then explain to us dear numbnutz why you illiterate liberals referred to the illegal influx as "the browning of America."??? I'm still waiting.


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 12, 2012)

The T said:


> So YOU are a psychphant and willing participant for divide and conquer strategy for the *O* and have fell in line.
> 
> GOOD for YOU...when by all rights YOU should be ashamed...Dr. KING would be ashamed of YOU.



Please.  You've have been turning a fire hose on Dr. King back in the 60s.


----------



## The T (Apr 12, 2012)

catzmeow said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > So YOU are a psychphant and willing participant for divide and conquer strategy for the *O* and have fell in line.
> ...


 
PLEASE...I was a young PUP but remember the times, and SIDE with Dr. King. 

Thank Me.


----------



## Peach (Apr 12, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



I have not used that term Willow.....................................


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 12, 2012)

The T said:


> PLEASE...I was a young PUP but remember the times, and SIDE with Dr. King.
> 
> Thank Me.



I call bullshit.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 12, 2012)

Peach said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



your fellow illiterate liberals on this board did. do you condemn them?


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 12, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



If we were going to condemn illiterates, this thread is evidence that we'd have to begin with you.


----------



## The T (Apr 12, 2012)

catzmeow said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > PLEASE...I was a young PUP but remember the times, and SIDE with Dr. King.
> ...


Call ALL you want. The only YAKsqueeze you smell is on the bottom side of your shoe as YOU stepped in it.


----------



## Peach (Apr 12, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



I see illiterates using the term, just YOU.


----------



## jgbkab (Apr 12, 2012)

The T said:


> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



 

Stop it! I am ashamed for you. It's sad to see you continue to fail.


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 12, 2012)

The T said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



You are an anonymous person on the internet.  For all we know, you're fat, 14, and sitting in your mama's basement.

Your claims are bullshit.


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 12, 2012)

jgbkab said:


> Stop it! I am ashamed for you. It's sad to see you continue to fail.



This thread is evidence that sometimes, it's acceptable to kick the handicapped.


----------



## FuelRod (Apr 12, 2012)

catzmeow said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > PLEASE...I was a young PUP but remember the times, and SIDE with Dr. King.
> ...



I don't know about that but I do know today's black leaders sound very unlike Dr. King to me.


----------



## LockeJaw (Apr 12, 2012)

Anyone notice his eyes? They kept rolling in his head? He kept blinking to get it to stop. Wondering of that was from the head slamming the concrete. But I have to admit I saw nothing on the back of his head when he turned to walk out of court.


----------



## paperview (Apr 12, 2012)

catzmeow said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > catzmeow said:
> ...


I think he's past 14, but he still has the pimples.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 12, 2012)

Peach said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



I can't help it if you condone racism. Shine a light on the thing.. calling me names won't change that.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 12, 2012)

LockeJaw said:


> Anyone notice his eyes? They kept rolling in his head? He kept blinking to get it to stop. Wondering of that was from the head slamming the concrete. But I have to admit I saw nothing on the back of his head when he turned to walk out of court.



how many weeks have passed?


----------



## Peach (Apr 12, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



I have not called you "names" other than WILLOW.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 12, 2012)

Peach said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



sure,, I know.


----------



## The T (Apr 12, 2012)

FuelRod said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...


 
They rode in on his coattails...and have _perverted his words._


----------



## The T (Apr 12, 2012)

catzmeow said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > catzmeow said:
> ...


 
YOU remain _ignorant._

_*Congratulations*_


----------



## Emma (Apr 12, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


Maybe, but he's still quite chunky judging from the shot of him being taken in last night.


----------



## paulitician (Apr 12, 2012)

The T said:


> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> > catzmeow said:
> ...



They sure have.


----------



## bayoubridge (Apr 12, 2012)

FuelRod said:


> I'm not positive the Black Panthers have done anything but make idiotic threats against Zimmerman personally.  Outrageous, Yes, but I must have missed the race war calls.



That only came from the right. There are black Hispanics and White Hispanics. Rebublicans don't understand this so once again, the GOP takes advantage of their stupids stupidity. What else is new?


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 12, 2012)

bayoubridge said:


> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not positive the Black Panthers have done anything but make idiotic threats against Zimmerman personally.  Outrageous, Yes, but I must have missed the race war calls.
> ...



are you gonna stand there with a straight face and try to tell us the NBP did not call for a race war? Really?


----------



## FuelRod (Apr 12, 2012)

Emma said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



I hear the "sisters" like a little "junk in the trunk."


----------



## Emma (Apr 12, 2012)

catzmeow said:


> RightWingFerret said:
> 
> 
> > You got to admit, when you look at Zimmerman standing in the court room, you cant help but say,,,,So This Is The Lilly White, Blue Eyed Dude that some Black Leaders and Groups want to kill? no trial, or jury,,just kill the White Man !!!
> ...



Telling, ain't it


----------



## bayoubridge (Apr 12, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> bayoubridge said:
> 
> 
> > FuelRod said:
> ...



yes, stupid.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 12, 2012)

bayoubridge said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > bayoubridge said:
> ...



well,, they don't come any stupider than you do.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 12, 2012)

Alan Dershowitz, the Harvard professor known for decades as the great liberal, says the affidavit presented to the judge will not substantiate continuing with a charge of murder in the 2nd.  He says it is an unethical and immoral document, aimed at forcing GZ to accept a plea to voluntary manslaughter.  On "Hardball" of all places.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 12, 2012)

paperview said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > catzmeow said:
> ...



Yes, I am well aware of this document too having helped coach a local debate club on this very subject.

And no technical jargon or legaleze or scientific definitions change the fact that Hispanics are treated as a 'race' in this country and anybody who makes a critical comment regarding a member of that 'ethnic group' is instantly accused of being RACIST.

. . . . UNLESS. . . .of course it is necessary to transform the "Hispanic" into a "WHITE MAN" for purposes of demonization.

But I hope the folks that are so desperate to make Zimmerman a WHITE MAN will remember their passionate assertions here the next time the subject turns again to illegal immigration and Mexican cartels and, in the interest of intellectual honesty and integrity, they are forced to refrain from accusing people of being RACIST for after all the subjects are 'white" are they not?


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 12, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Alan Dershowitz, the Harvard professor known for decades as the great liberal, says the affidavit presented to the judge will not substantiate continuing with a charge of murder in the 2nd.  He says it is an unethical and immoral document, aimed at forcing GZ to accept a plea to voluntary manslaughter.  On "Hardball" of all places.



he can't be forced to accept a plea.. he can demand a trial by his peers..


----------



## LilOlLady (Apr 12, 2012)

There was *no sign of scarring on the back of his head *and the booking photo shows no indication that his nose had been broken in his confrontation with Martin, as Zimmermans former legal team had claimed. 

George Zimmerman Appears In Court; Arraignment Set for May 29 | WFJA Classic Hits and Oldies 105.5 FM | Sanford, NC Radio


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 12, 2012)

Foxfyre said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...








I think you just painted their asses into the corner. It will be interesting to see how the spin their way out.


----------



## LilOlLady (Apr 12, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > RightWingFerret said:
> ...



He would already be in prison. Blacks that murder blacks if apprehended are arrested, put on trial and go to prison. VI


----------



## The Gadfly (Apr 12, 2012)

Foxfyre said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I remember that not so long ago, on another board, the resident liberals tried to tar and feather me, for my anti-illegal immigrant sentiment. Of special offense to them was my assertion that the same, whatever it was, was NOT racist, since "Latino" or Hispanic" or "Mexican" is an ethnicity and/or nationality, but not a race. I was immediately lectured on why "Hispanic" IS a race, the fact that some of my Mexican friends who were born in Mexico, of Mexican ancestry,* look as White as I do* notwithstanding. I was assured that despite any such appearance, any and ALL Hispanics "are people of color" and therefore designated victims of racism, a tenet which supposedly is beyond any legitimate question, or so I was informed. Imagine my surprise, upon hearing the assertion, here and elsewhere, that Hispanics are a "race", but Hispanics liberals want to demonize are in fact "White".  I detect the malodorous scent of hypocrisy here.


----------



## jgbkab (Apr 12, 2012)

Foxfyre said:


> Yes, I am well aware of this document too having helped coach a local debate club on this very subject.
> 
> And no technical jargon or legaleze or scientific definitions change the fact that Hispanics are treated as a 'race' in this country and anybody who makes a critical comment regarding a member of that 'ethnic group' is instantly accused of being RACIST.
> 
> ...



Hispanic is in fact an ethnicity. Most people that throw around the word "racist" often misuse the word. No one is transforming Zimmerman into a white man as I have shown, the term White Hispanic has been around for at least 9 years. It has only become a part of mainstream terminology recently and that is where you may be confused. 

Also, people were ever concerned with Hispanics crossing the border from Mexico. The term was either illegal immigrants or Mexicans. People choose what little boxes to put people in to fit their agenda. That doesn't mean that their boxes are correct, just convenient.


----------



## jgbkab (Apr 12, 2012)

The Gadfly said:


> I remember that not so long ago, on another board, the resident liberals tried to tar and feather me, for my anti-illegal immigrant sentiment. Of special offense to them was my assertion that the same, whatever it was, was NOT racist, since "Latino" or Hispanic" or "Mexican" is an ethnicity and/or nationality, but not a race. I was immediately lectured on why "Hispanic" IS a race, the fact that some of my Mexican friends who were born in Mexico, of Mexican ancestry,* look as White as I do* notwithstanding. I was assured that despite any such appearance, any and ALL Hispanics "are people of color" and therefore designated victims of racism, a tenet which supposedly is beyond any legitimate question, or so I was informed. Imagine my surprise, upon hearing the assertion, here and elsewhere, that Hispanics are a "race", but Hispanics liberals want to demonize are in fact "White".  I detect the malodorous scent of hypocrisy here.



You were misinformed. Hispanic is an ethnicity and is protected with the same laws that protect race, religion, sexuality, etc. Good thing you're here now so you can be well-informed.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 12, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Alan Dershowitz, the Harvard professor known for decades as the great liberal, says the affidavit presented to the judge will not substantiate continuing with a charge of murder in the 2nd.  He says it is an unethical and immoral document, aimed at forcing GZ to accept a plea to voluntary manslaughter.  On "Hardball" of all places.
> ...



No, he can't, but I suspect that prosecution is trying to force a plea bargain by scaring him.  If he has good attorneys, he can push back hard.


----------



## CausingPAIN (Apr 12, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Alan Dershowitz, the Harvard professor known for decades as the great liberal, says the affidavit presented to the judge will not substantiate continuing with a charge of murder in the 2nd.  He says it is an unethical and immoral document, aimed at forcing GZ to accept a plea to voluntary manslaughter.  On "Hardball" of all places.
> ...



Ok! Fine, as I see it, some of us can select the peers as we needed them, that do meet are needs. So what, Is this wrong? As it not eqaul, or fair and so what! I can live with that, As THAT HOW IT ALL WORKS IN THE FIRST PLACE!  Zim'er is a little short here, how can we all correct this small flaw in the system for Mr. Z as to MONEY needed?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 12, 2012)

The money will be there, I am sure, witnessed by the screaming of wing nut extremist racists on this board.

I do agree that the $$$ plays too much role in our legal system.


----------



## whitehall (Apr 12, 2012)

In a A.P. photo he appears dark hispanic as opposed to the "official" mug shot where he looks white. Will it make a difference? Far from the "right-wing cracker" the new black panthers described in their lynch mob hysteria, it seems that Zimmerman is a dark hispanic registered democrat.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 12, 2012)

catzmeow said:


> RightWingFerret said:
> 
> 
> > You got to admit, when you look at Zimmerman standing in the court room, you cant help but say,,,,So This Is The Lilly White, Blue Eyed Dude that some Black Leaders and Groups want to kill? no trial, or jury,,just kill the White Man !!!
> ...



Apparently it's all Superman and Sieg Heil with RWF.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 12, 2012)

whitehall said:


> In a A.P. photo he appears dark hispanic as opposed to the "official" mug shot where he looks white. Will it make a difference? Far from the "right-wing cracker" the new black panthers described in their lynch mob hysteria, it seems that Zimmerman is a dark hispanic registered democrat.



Oooooo!   A DARK Hispanic!   Ooooooo!


----------



## Peach (Apr 12, 2012)

bodecea said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > In a A.P. photo he appears dark hispanic as opposed to the "official" mug shot where he looks white. Will it make a difference? Far from the "right-wing cracker" the new black panthers described in their lynch mob hysteria, it seems that Zimmerman is a dark hispanic registered democrat.
> ...



Hey! its all the Zimmerman lovers can come up with!


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Apr 12, 2012)

Peach said:


> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Wow, are you clueless.  One, who told you Peruvians are all white?  Two, you're impressing no one with this pigheadedly oblivious clinging to narrow anthropological definitions.  Hispanic may be an ethnicity rather than a race, but it doesn't change the fact that it's a DIFFERENT ethnicity than "white".

No amount of semantic hair-splitting and excuse-making is going to erase the fact that the left is being incredibly disingenuous in order to railroad this man for political gain.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Apr 12, 2012)

Are you guys really arguing over how white he is? he's hispanic and that along with blacks will be an issue for democrats, they try to pander to groups and 2 big minority groups that kill alot.....oooohh baby it's gonna be a barnburner.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 12, 2012)

What a stupid statement by you, buckeye45_73.  Truly stupid ass.


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 12, 2012)

Foxfyre said:


> But I hope the folks that are so desperate to make Zimmerman a WHITE MAN will remember their passionate assertions here the next time the subject turns again to illegal immigration and Mexican cartels and, in the interest of intellectual honesty and integrity, they are forced to refrain from accusing people of being RACIST for after all the subjects are 'white" are they not?



Gosh, how can we ever compete with the expertise of a local debater. 

You don't understand that ETHNICITY has to do with nation of origin?  So, Italians...Italy.  Greeks....Greece.  Mexicans...Mexico.  Italian is an Ethnicity.  The race of an Italian is Caucasian.  It's not a perfect system, but that's how it's categorized in the U.S.

Ethnicity *is not race*.  Italians are still considered to be Caucasians.  Spaniards are also Caucasians, for the most part.  Hispanic is a generalized term that refers to people of SPANISH DESCENT who come from countries which are found in Europe, North America, South America, Central American, and the Caribbean.  In other words, Spain and all of her former colonies.  Most Hispanics are one of three races (or a mix of 2-3):  white/caucasian/European; black (brazilian/honduran/dominican, etc.); and indigenous peoples .  

I know you're super smart and all, what with coaching all those homeschooled debaters, but you're wrong.

Immigration status is not determined by race.  It's determined by your legal status to be in this (or any other country).  A white person from Canada, who immigrates to the U.S., but who does not have the appropriate permissions to be here, is an illegal immigrant.  A black person from Africa who comes here without the proper permissions and documentations is ALSO an illegal .  "Illegal Immigrant" is not a blanket reference to Hispanics or Mexicans, it's a reference to their legal status to be in this country, regardless of where they came from or what their race is.

People who use the term "illegals" as a catchphrase for Mexicans are retarded.  A mexican immigrant may well have an illegal immigration status, but not all Mexicans are here illegally, nor are all illegal immigrants from Mexico or Central America.  In fact, there are many Mexican-Americans whose ancestry dates much farther back as a resident of this country than yours may (see "Treaty of Guadalupe Hidalgo").  And, the overwhelming majority of those Mexican-Americans identify as white people with Hispanic ethnicity.

I can't believe this shit actually has to be spelled out to a grown woman.


----------



## The Gadfly (Apr 12, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Alan Dershowitz, the Harvard professor known for decades as the great liberal, says the affidavit presented to the judge will not substantiate continuing with a charge of murder in the 2nd.  He says it is an unethical and immoral document, aimed at forcing GZ to accept a plea to voluntary manslaughter.  On "Hardball" of all places.



How do you feel after hearing that, Jake? Does it cause you to question any of your assumptions about, or perceptions of, this case?


----------



## CausingPAIN (Apr 12, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> The money will be there, I am sure, witnessed by the screaming of wing nut extremist racists on this board.
> 
> I do agree that the $$$ plays too much role in our legal system.



I don't like thinkers!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 12, 2012)

I have had tremendous respect for this guy for more than 40 years.  He is the Robert Bork of the left as a thinker and philosopher of law.  If he says the affidavit can't prove Murder in the 2nd, then either the prosecution is holding on to evidence and not showing it, or prosecution is bluffing as to what it does have.  AD is not all impressed with the Stand Your Ground Law in this case, and I think he suggested that voluntary manslaughter could be defended by prosecution with success.

So we will wait and see.  If the charges are trimmed to Voluntary, I think the Judge has to grant bail and limited freedom to the accused.


----------



## FuelRod (Apr 12, 2012)

catzmeow said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > But I hope the folks that are so desperate to make Zimmerman a WHITE MAN will remember their passionate assertions here the next time the subject turns again to illegal immigration and Mexican cartels and, in the interest of intellectual honesty and integrity, they are forced to refrain from accusing people of being RACIST for after all the subjects are 'white" are they not?
> ...




It was the Moops!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ia02fGpUQfU]Seinfeld - Moops! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 12, 2012)

Nope, it was the 'moops'.  One of George Costanza's best lines.  Led to the Bubble Boys protective environment being collapsed.


----------



## The Gadfly (Apr 12, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> I have had tremendous respect for this guy for more than 40 years.  He is the Robert Bork of the left as a thinker and philosopher of law.  If he says the affidavit can't prove Murder in the 2nd, then either the prosecution is holding on to evidence and not showing it, or prosecution is bluffing as to what it does have.  AD is not all impressed with the Stand Your Ground Law in this case, and I think he suggested that voluntary manslaughter could be defended by prosecution with success.
> 
> So we will wait and see.  If the charges are trimmed to Voluntary, I think the Judge has to grant bail and limited freedom to the accused.



If I'm his lawyer, I don't know if I actually want bail; it's probably easier to keep Zimmerman safe (in the short term) where he is, than on the street. Frankly, the state has an interest in that too; it will not do, to have someone kill the man, (or even attempt to) before a trial, and in these circumstances, that is a significant risk.

More to the point, is, what do you think of Dershowitz's characterization of the charging document as "unethical and immoral"?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 12, 2012)

RightWingFerret said:


> Did any of you catch it around 1:40pm (a few minutes ago). First footage of Zimmerman in court. Looks like the trial may not begin till late May.
> Now, did Zimmerman appear as that White Murderer that Black Leaders have painted him?
> 
> He was not "light skinned". if anything, far from it.
> Let's see how much longer Blacks will accuse a white man of killing a black man now that the world will see that Zimmerman is more Hispanic than White.



The police first identified Zimmerman as a white guy.  You know why?  Yep, the police are race baiters.  Isnt that how your logic works?


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 12, 2012)

ClosedCaption said:


> The police first identified Zimmerman as a white guy.  You know why?  Yep, the police are race baiters.  Isnt that how your logic works?



Basically, the Sanford police had an agenda to turn this whole shebang into some kind of racial holy war (RAHOWA, y'all).  It's some vast left wing law enforcement conspiracy designed to make white people look bad.

Apparently, Sanford PD has been overrun by Zionists with an agenda of destroying the white race, one black teenager at a time.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 12, 2012)

I was wondering if the locals were too afraid of the lawsuits and wanted to turn the case over to the state?  The state probably wants a plea to bring this to a close quickly.  Just depends on what Zimmerman is thinking and what evidence actually exists.


----------



## jgbkab (Apr 12, 2012)

saveliberty said:


> I was wondering if the locals were too afraid of the lawsuits and wanted to turn the case over to the state?  The state probably wants a plea to bring this to a close quickly.  Just depends on what Zimmerman is thinking and what evidence actually exists.



I don't think he will plead guilty to a lesser charge. If I was his lawyer, I would tell him the 2nd degree murder won't stick and it was a ploy to get him to plead to a lesser charge. Wait it out.


----------



## Pheonixops (Apr 12, 2012)

RightWingFerret said:


> Rush is bringing it up right now, how Zimmerman looks sooooo white in court today.



Fuck rush limpbaugh.


----------



## RightWingFerret (Apr 13, 2012)

whether or not zimmerman goes to jail, the Black Faggots are gonna look for blood,,,why? cause Holder wont come after them.


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 13, 2012)

RightWingFerret said:


> whether or not zimmerman goes to jail, the Black Faggots are gonna look for blood,,,why? cause Holder wont come after them.



Et tu, pencil dick?


----------



## paperview (Apr 13, 2012)

catzmeow said:


> RightWingFerret said:
> 
> 
> > whether or not zimmerman goes to jail, the Black Faggots are gonna look for blood,,,why? cause Holder wont come after them.
> ...


----------



## bayoubill (Apr 13, 2012)

RightWingFerret said:


> Did any of you catch it around 1:40pm (a few minutes ago). First footage of Zimmerman in court. Looks like the trial may not begin till late May.
> Now, did Zimmerman appear as that White Murderer that Black Leaders have painted him?
> 
> He was not "light skinned". if anything, far from it.
> Let's see how much longer Blacks will accuse a white man of killing a black man now that the world will see that Zimmerman is more Hispanic than White.



call me stupid, but he looks like a human being to me...


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Apr 14, 2012)

saveliberty said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



No, Spain's where it's always been, so far as I know.  I'm just not sure how its location is relevant to the discussion.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Apr 14, 2012)

Peach said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Why would you be confused?  Many Hispanics AREN'T white.  It depends on who you're talking about.  Even many Spaniards aren't entirely white and/or don't fulfill the typical picture of white Europeans.  (By the way, Europeans in general aren't always necessarily white, either.)


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 14, 2012)

Cecilie1200 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



Well when they go bankrupt, I'm buying the whole place and moving it to Lake Havasu.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Apr 14, 2012)

RightWingFerret said:


> Did any of you catch it around 1:40pm (a few minutes ago). First footage of Zimmerman in court. Looks like the trial may not begin till late May.
> Now, did Zimmerman appear as that White Murderer that Black Leaders have painted him?
> 
> He was not "light skinned". if anything, far from it.
> Let's see how much longer Blacks will accuse a white man of killing a black man now that the world will see that Zimmerman is more Hispanic than White.



Zimmerman is half hispanic and half jewish and it shows. We've been saying it for years though; the media loves the white devil angle.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## casper4020322 (Apr 14, 2012)

bucs90 said:


> Obama is a white cracker too. He is half white. His upbringing was 100% white. White mom. White neighborhood. White schools.
> 
> The only thing "black" about him was his dead beat dad.
> 
> ...



That's all he can claim. The laws of this country will not let him claim White b/c his father was an African man. African men are the dominate gene therefore he has no other choice. Check it out yourself!! I am Black woman with green eyes and very light skin but I am considered Black b/c  the White man decided that b/c my parents were Black so am I. But where did I get my green eyes and how come I had blonde streaks in my hair when I was a child? The White man made all of the choices of what a Black man and woman did with their lives and still do.


----------



## Emma (Apr 14, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


>



Who is the person on the right? 
















hint: it's not trayvon martin


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 14, 2012)

The Great Gatsby?


----------



## Article 15 (Apr 14, 2012)

Man, the USMB Right Wing Nut brigade REALLY wants this to be all about race.


----------



## Peach (Apr 14, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> Man, the USMB Right Wing Nut brigade REALLY wants this to be all about race.



I see article after article about Zimmerman's right to a fair trial.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Apr 14, 2012)

Emma said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



The pic came straight from his twitter account (NO_LIMIT_NIGGA). But since you require a little extra something something:


----------



## paperview (Apr 14, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Who is the person on the right?
> ...


Liar.  No it didn't. That's not Trayvon Martin

That fakery came from Stormfront.  You know, your favorite hangout.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Apr 14, 2012)

paperview said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



Well I posted three that are for your sake. I don't care about arguing an insignificant detail.

And I'd never even heard of stormfront. Interesting that you would know though. You have racism on the brain.


----------



## paperview (Apr 14, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...


No you were just more interested in posting racist pictures to paint a phony narrative.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Apr 14, 2012)

paperview said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



It's not a phony narrative though. I posted three other pics right after to illustrate the same damn point. And for all I know that original pic is Trayvon too. But it doesn't matter b/c it doesn't change anything.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 14, 2012)

paperview said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



If GG is a StormFronter, an  all around worthless white supremacist doosh.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Apr 14, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Despite your vain attempts to label me; I have no interest in joining that website. And it's pretty sad that you have to grasp at straws and constantly engage in personal attacks instead of regarding the real issues. That says way more about who you are then you could ever pretend to say about me.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 14, 2012)

I grasp at nothing, GG, only observe what you say and how you act here.  You whine about personal attacks when you are the one attacking in the first place.

Now grow up and be responsible.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Apr 14, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> I grasp at nothing, GG, only observe what you say and how you act here.  You whine about personal attacks when you are the one attacking in the first place.
> 
> Now grow up and be responsible.



Dude I remember thinking who is this guy with the cute cat avi constantly attacking me. You definitely started all of this in a bunch of threads (throwing the first personal insults). At least 3 or 4 threads, you insulted first. You either have a bad memory or you are a huge narcissist or both.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 14, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > I grasp at nothing, GG, only observe what you say and how you act here.  You whine about personal attacks when you are the one attacking in the first place.
> ...



You have bad memory.  However, let's try this . . . we are at square one right now again.

Let's see how we conduct ourselves.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Apr 14, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I have no such f'ing bad memory. I know for a f'ing fact that I'd say some political position you didn't like and you came at me hurling personal insults in multiple threads. Do I need to find them? Is it worth my time to even do so? Don't give me your nonsense. You can't just wash your hands with lies.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 14, 2012)

I gave you a chance to wash your hands, and you have failed.

OK.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Apr 14, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> I gave you a chance to wash your hands, and you have failed.
> 
> OK.



The first attack I remember from you was probably in the tavern. I know that on multiple occasions in multiple threads you have been the first one to hurl personal insults.

You can't come at a person with lies and say you come in peace while trying to demonize them. That's not cool dude. And I'm really annoyed at your self righteous bs and I'm going to spend my f'ing valuable time going back and finding the insult and then I'll bet you anything you can't find an insult from me before that. And I could go searching through other threads if need be and show you how you threw out personal insults first. I have only fired back insults after the fact time after time and you need to stop being a self righteous punk about it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 14, 2012)

You know nothing of the sort.

What you are missing is that folks, right or left, that make an ill-spirited assertion pretending their comments are facts, are getting pounced on wrongly.

Not so.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Apr 14, 2012)

RightWingFerret said:


> Did any of you catch it around 1:40pm (a few minutes ago). First footage of Zimmerman in court. Looks like the trial may not begin till late May.
> Now, did Zimmerman appear as that White Murderer that Black Leaders have painted him?
> 
> He was not "light skinned". if anything, far from it.
> Let's see how much longer Blacks will accuse a white man of killing a black man now that the world will see that Zimmerman is more Hispanic than White.



Zimmerman's mom is a black hispanic, his dad is caucaisian.    He is as black hispanic as obama is black and as caucaisian as obama is caucaisain.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 14, 2012)

This is only a racial issue to those who don't understand the real narrative.

The question is this: did GZ act criminally?  If so, can it proved in a court of law.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Apr 14, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> You know nothing of the sort.
> 
> What you are missing is that folks, right or left, that make an ill-spirited assertion pretending their comments are facts, are getting pounced on wrongly.
> 
> Not so.



Lots of posts in the tavern, but I know you first insulted me there (and first insulted me in other threads too).

Here is the first insult from this thread:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/race-...-more-hispanic-than-white-22.html#post5123556

It was you that made it personal in this thread (and every other thread). I can be cool, but don't come at me with your slimy narrative that I was the one insulting you first when you constantly trolled and flamed me first.

Here you are leveling the first insult in the Free Zimmerman thread:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/law-and-justice-system/217852-free-george-zimmerman-6.html#post5115228

*You have the freaking nerve to say that I'm the one that has the bad memory and to lecture me on being polite? Freaking hypocrite.*


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 14, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > You know nothing of the sort.
> ...



I never insulted you in the Tavern, not deliberately, and if it happened it was inadvertent.  That is the second time you have made that misassertion.  Give the post number, I will check it out, and if you are right, I have no problem apologizing publicly to you.  If you are wrong, I expect the same in return.

Please understand, though, this Board is not for the weak hearted or the faint willed.  If you attack, GG, you will be attacked in return.  That is the way it is here.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Apr 14, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> This is only a racial issue to those who don't understand the real narrative.
> 
> The question is this: did GZ act criminally?  If so, can it proved in a court of law.



Quoted For Truth.

This is the TRUE issue here, did Zimmerman murder or act in self-defense.  The race of both Zimmerman and Martin really don't apply to the actual case, unless your trying to make some kind of political hay.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Apr 14, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I'm just going from memory. I thought it might have been the tavern that you insulted me first, but it probably was another thread b/c I'm not seeing it at a glance. But my point is that in multiple threads, you attacked me first and you are trying to claim that is not the case. I just showed you two threads that I checked in which you did attack first. And yet you come at me and say that I've attacked you first while presuming to offer an olive branch (and lecturing me on politeness). I find that disingenuous. Personally, I prefer not to do the name calling; it gets us nowhere. But you kept doing it, so I returned fire.

I know that you directly initiated personal insults at me in at least 5 to 7 threads. I eventually did fire back and it is possible that in 1 or 2 thread I insulted you first (though I don't remember it). I am absolutely certain that it has generally been you that has initiated the personal insults and drama in most or all cases and I know that you won't find anything to the contrary. And that is why I was annoyed when you lectured me on the politeness and when you were telling me I was the one with the bad memory. I appreciate your intent on wanting to be better; but you can understand that the way you did it was condescending all the same.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 14, 2012)

No, in multiple threads I did nothing of the sort.

You made incredible and unjustifiable remarks and insults, and you are mad you got called out for it.

Tuff.


----------



## paulitician (Apr 14, 2012)

Nah, he 'Evil Whitey' and that's that. So say the Race-Baiting Democrat assholes anyway.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 14, 2012)

paulitician, don't be what you condemn, unless McCarthy is your hero.


----------



## Emma (Apr 14, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> And for all I know that original pic is Trayvon too.



wrong

Why #TeamDueProcess is important for justice; Correction and update: Twitchy issues apology for fake Trayvon Martin photo | Twitchy


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 14, 2012)

paperview said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



True, the baggy drawers belong to someone else.  The other pictures are true.


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 14, 2012)

Zimmerman will be acquitted in Florida and he will therafter be charged and tried in Federal Court.  Since the Feds will have plenty of time to adjust the prosecution to achieve a conviction, Zimmerman will be convicted of violaation of Martin's civil rights.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 14, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Zimmerman will be acquitted in Florida and he will therafter be charged and tried in Federal Court.  Since the Feds will have plenty of time to adjust the prosecution to achieve a conviction, Zimmerman will be convicted of violaation of Martin's civil rights.



I hope not.  GZ convicted or acquitted should be done in Florida by Florida.


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 14, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman will be acquitted in Florida and he will therafter be charged and tried in Federal Court.  Since the Feds will have plenty of time to adjust the prosecution to achieve a conviction, Zimmerman will be convicted of violaation of Martin's civil rights.
> ...



Once you get used to the idea that all these federal statutes are there as a means to circumvent double jeopardy protections it will all make sense to you.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 14, 2012)

I understand double jeopardy.  I understand the feds can try him on civil rights crimes.  I hope that does not happen.  I am quite willing to let Florida handle this.


----------



## Rozman (Apr 14, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



I saw that picture that the press was using constantly...
Pretty far cry from how he looks in real life.
The left liberal media love to edit and shape stories to fit their agenda.
It's either that or they are totally incompetent...

And they always rag on Fox News.Meanwhile the left look like fools on this one.
First saying the alleged murderer was white.
Editing the 911 phone call.
Using a very non flattering photo that showed Zimmerman not in the best light.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Apr 14, 2012)

casper4020322 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Obama is a white cracker too. He is half white. His upbringing was 100% white. White mom. White neighborhood. White schools.
> ...



"The laws of this country"?  What laws are there that prevent you from claiming any damned race or ethnicity you want?  Where is THAT written?  Hell, the Census ENCOURAGES you to choose multiple races and ethnicities, if you have them.

Which "white man" was it who "decided" you were black?  I'd like a name, or at least an official job title.

I'm not sure which is more offensive:  your racism or your ignorance.  No, wait, they're the same thing.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 14, 2012)

The word is 'buffoon', and yes, she acted badly, as badly as many of the whites have acted.

All need to back up and take a deep breath.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Apr 14, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> Man, the USMB Right Wing Nut brigade REALLY wants this to be all about race.



Man, the USMB left-wing nut brigade really is desperate to cover for their racist comrades.  I've seen some amazing cases of denial around here, but this just beats all.  Is there no limit to how much you'll pander and sell your souls before you start to feel guilty?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Apr 14, 2012)

paperview said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



You mean like damned near every media outlet in the country, posting pictures of Trayvon at TWELVE YEARS OLD?  Or is that okay, and your outrage is only reserved for people who disagree with YOUR narrative?


----------



## rdean (Apr 14, 2012)

RightWingFerret said:


> Did any of you catch it around 1:40pm (a few minutes ago). First footage of Zimmerman in court. Looks like the trial may not begin till late May.
> Now, did Zimmerman appear as that White Murderer that Black Leaders have painted him?
> 
> He was not "light skinned". if anything, far from it.
> Let's see how much longer Blacks will accuse a white man of killing a black man now that the world will see that Zimmerman is more Hispanic than White.



You're right.  He doesn't look very much like these guys at all.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 14, 2012)

Tuff, Great Gatsby.  You have demonstrated no lie from me at all.  I called you out on the Tavern remark and you had to pull back.  The lack of moral fiber is your projection of your inner angst against me.  You play e-thug with me, and I will hit you back hard.  Every time.  I have no trouble with others' opinions, but I will not tolerate rudeness from anyone.  I value civility.  Be civil, get it in return.  Play e-thug, regret it in return.  Enough.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Apr 14, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> No, in multiple threads I did nothing of the sort.
> 
> You made incredible and unjustifiable remarks and insults, and you are mad you got called out for it.
> 
> Tuff.



Don't change reality to suit your psychopath narrative. I told you that you had insulted me first in the threads and that you had a bad memory (though I clearly now see that you were merely lying). You told me that I insulted you first and you accused me of having a bad memory. You then had the gall to lecture me on being polite. 

And now I give you proof that you constantly insulted me first and you ignore the reality. That's pathetic. I spent a good amount of time researching that. You're not getting off the hook by some sort of cowardly rationalization.  If that's all you got, I could care less about your stupid square one. It obviously means nothing b/c you think it's okay to personally insult someone if you don't like their opinions (and then make up lies after the fact). You think it's okay to accuse people and not be accountable when you're shown that you've lied. You have no moral fiber and I could care less about your square one. And as far as I'm concerned if you're going to act like a hooligan then the gloves are off.

And again, I found no case where I insulted you first (but I found two of of many in which you insulted me first): _"You made incredible and unjustifiable remarks and insults"_ - I spent well more than an hour going through threads to verify that reality. Just b/c you brand someone's opinion as insulting to your whacked out sensibilities and then you throw out personal direct insults; that does not mean I insulted you first. 

And unlike you, who spends time throwing out baseless cowardly claims, I put out the posts for you to defy and show me how I insulted you first. You didn't counter with any real proof b/c you couldn't. You just clinged to your cowardly psychopath claims.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 14, 2012)

Enough.  You are sanitizing the narrative to make yourself feel better, GG.  I don't care.  Tell the truth, be polite.  Not hard.


----------



## eots (Apr 14, 2012)

rdean said:


> RightWingFerret said:
> 
> 
> > Did any of you catch it around 1:40pm (a few minutes ago). First footage of Zimmerman in court. Looks like the trial may not begin till late May.
> ...



*mighty whitey and the last great american whale....*


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Apr 14, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Tuff, Great Gatsby.  You have demonstrated no lie from me at all.  I called you out on the Tavern remark and you had to pull back.  The lack of moral fiber is your projection of your inner angst against me.  You play e-thug with me, and I will hit you back hard.  Every time.  I have no trouble with others' opinions, but I will not tolerate rudeness from anyone.  I value civility.  Be civil, get it in return.  Play e-thug, regret it in return.  Enough.



Oh big f'ing deal. I said I remembered an insult in the tavern and I never found it. It was obviously most likely another thread. Don't try to twist this on one faulty memory.

I told you that in about 5-7 threads that you went out of your way to personally insult me. You denied it and said that I did. I showed you two times in which you did. You have not adequately refuted those claims by showing me how I insulted you first.

I posted the freaking post so that you could go and find me proof to support your claims. You have not shown me the insults. You can't. And until then, I've shown that you've willfully lied.

And don't come back and give me the tavern crap. Fine, I misrembered (or at least I didn't find it scanning quickly through 100 pages and I'm not going to do that again).

Show me your proof tough guy. Don't do your little character assasination thing and think that you don't have to show proof.


----------



## eots (Apr 14, 2012)

is Ricky white ??

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yb2lSEl_Kis]I Love Lucy - Ricky translates for Lucy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 14, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Tuff, Great Gatsby.  You have demonstrated no lie from me at all.  I called you out on the Tavern remark and you had to pull back.  The lack of moral fiber is your projection of your inner angst against me.  You play e-thug with me, and I will hit you back hard.  Every time.  I have no trouble with others' opinions, but I will not tolerate rudeness from anyone.  I value civility.  Be civil, get it in return.  Play e-thug, regret it in return.  Enough.
> ...



Good night, GG, and sleep well.  Have the last word.


----------



## eots (Apr 14, 2012)

what about these chicks ?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Apr 14, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



It's not the last word; it's refuting your charges and lies. You have to run b/c you know I'm right. Your last word stuff is just spin. You'll let me have nothing. You made cowardly lies and now you won't man up.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 15, 2012)

You are projecting your lesser man inside, GG, onto me.  That's your problem.

Now GGup and confront your innerJake, because you are wrong, and until you admit it, you are going to continue to be very unhappy and a melt down case.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Apr 15, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> You are projecting your lesser man inside, GG, onto me.  That's your problem.
> 
> Now GGup and confront your innerJake, because you are wrong, and until you admit it, you are going to continue to be very unhappy and a melt down case.



I'm not wrong. But I'm not going to beat a dead horse. I'm moving on.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 15, 2012)

Move on in health and lessons learned.  Have a good day.


----------



## Misty (Apr 15, 2012)

"Ethnographic division into races from Meyers Konversationslexikon of 1885-90 is listing:

Caucasian races (Aryans, Hamites, Semites)
Mongolian races (northern Mongolian, Chinese and Indo-Chinese, Japanese and Korean, Tibetan, Malayan, Polynesian, Maori, Micronesian, Eskimo, American Indian),
Negroid races (African, Hottentots, Melanesians/Papua, Negrito, Australian Aborigine, Dravidians, Sinhalese)"

Therefore Zimmerman is considered white. 

Obama is mixed. 

Now go play.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 15, 2012)

Misty said:


> "Ethnographic division into races from Meyers Konversationslexikon of 1885-90 is listing:
> 
> Caucasian races (Aryans, Hamites, Semites)
> Mongolian races (northern Mongolian, Chinese and Indo-Chinese, Japanese and Korean, Tibetan, Malayan, Polynesian, Maori, Micronesian, Eskimo, American Indian),
> ...



Nevertheless, "Hispanic" is treated as a 'race' when it is politically expedient to do so.  Just as the Jews are treated as a 'race'.  Also Arabs.  And it is always labeled 'racist' if you say anything derogatory about one of these groups.  Not so the Germans or Irish or Italians or Greeks.   Many Italians and Greeks, for instance, are quite dark skinned.  But would you not raise your eyebrows if somebody referred to a person as a "white Italian" or a "white Greek"?  Would you not see racial undertones in that?

It is perfectly clear for those with any sense of objectivity that when the media immediately labeled George Zimmerman as a 'white Hispanic', that was race baiting.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Apr 15, 2012)

Misty said:


> "Ethnographic division into races from Meyers Konversationslexikon of 1885-90 is listing:
> 
> Caucasian races (Aryans, Hamites, Semites)
> Mongolian races (northern Mongolian, Chinese and Indo-Chinese, Japanese and Korean, Tibetan, Malayan, Polynesian, Maori, Micronesian, Eskimo, American Indian),
> ...



Except that many Hispanics are mixed between white Europeans and western hemisphere aborigines, which is why they have very different coloring.

Furthermore, no one said Zimmerman was "Caucasian".  They said he was "white", which is NOT the same thing in this culture, so please spare us your hair-splitting manipulations to try to make it okay to railroad this man in service of political goals.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 15, 2012)

The man is being "railroaded" by no one except some sillies from the far left and the far right.


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 16, 2012)

Foxfyre said:


> Nevertheless, "Hispanic" is treated as a 'race' when it is politically expedient to do so.  Just as the Jews are treated as a 'race'.  Also Arabs.  And it is always labeled 'racist' if you say anything derogatory about one of these groups.  Not so the Germans or Irish or Italians or Greeks.   Many Italians and Greeks, for instance, are quite dark skinned.  But would you not raise your eyebrows if somebody referred to a person as a "white Italian" or a "white Greek"?  Would you not see racial undertones in that?
> 
> *It is perfectly clear for those with any sense of objectivity that when the media immediately labeled George Zimmerman as a 'white Hispanic', that was race baiting*.



That's because racist is easier to say than Ethnicityist, so most people take a short cut there and lump them together.  

As far as the bolded part, you don't appear objective, so your judgement on the subject is flawed.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Apr 16, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> Man, the USMB Right Wing Nut brigade REALLY wants this to be all about race.



Making it about race is not limited to one side of politics on this one, if we want to be honest


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 16, 2012)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Man, the USMB Right Wing Nut brigade REALLY wants this to be all about race.
> ...



Oh, I think it's a big bucket of fail that both parties have fallen into.


----------



## Article 15 (Apr 16, 2012)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Man, the USMB Right Wing Nut brigade REALLY wants this to be all about race.
> ...



I never said it was limited to one side.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Apr 16, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



Just checking


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 16, 2012)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> ...



Now that you've checked, can you also check your assumption that everyone that doesn't immediately toe the Hannity party line is a leftist shill?

I's not a leftist, and I find the intimation that I am more than a little insulting.

K tkx bai.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 16, 2012)

catzmeow said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Nevertheless, "Hispanic" is treated as a 'race' when it is politically expedient to do so.  Just as the Jews are treated as a 'race'.  Also Arabs.  And it is always labeled 'racist' if you say anything derogatory about one of these groups.  Not so the Germans or Irish or Italians or Greeks.   Many Italians and Greeks, for instance, are quite dark skinned.  But would you not raise your eyebrows if somebody referred to a person as a "white Italian" or a "white Greek"?  Would you not see racial undertones in that?
> ...



Well, there is no way to defend oneself when accused of not being objective, other than to dismiss another person's personally directed judgmentalism as irrelevent to the issue.

As for your 'easier to say' part, that is not at all objective and completely missed the point I was making.


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 16, 2012)

Foxfyre said:


> Well, there is no way to defend oneself when accused of not being objective, other than to dismiss another person's personally directed judgmentalism as irrelevent to the issue.
> 
> As for your 'easier to say' part, that is not at all objective and completely missed the point I was making.



There is zero evidence to support your claim, other than your opinions.  And, your opinions aren't very good ones (they appear to be utterly unbased in any sort of historical perspective).

To be more clear...your "points" (such as they are) ignore the modern system of race classification which dates to Johann Friederich Blumenbach's treatise, published in 1775.  Based upon that system of classification, there are five races:

*Caucasian*:  This group includes people of both semitic and European descent, and is a reference to the Caucasus Mountains, which extend between Russia and Turkey.  Blumenbach wrote, in his treatise:  



> I have taken the name of this variety from Mount Caucasus, both because its neighborhood, and especially its southern slope, produces the most beautiful race of men, I mean the Georgian; and because all physiological reasons converge to this, that in that region, if anywhere, it seems we ought with the greatest probability to place the autochthones (birth place) of mankind.[7]



Most Hispanics and all European/semitic Jews would fall into this category (as would Zimmerman).

*Ethiopian/Negroid*/Black:  This group includes individuals of black African descent.

*Mongoloid*:  Indidividuals of Asian descent

*AmerIndian/Native American*:  Individuals descended from the indigenous tribes of North and South America.

*Malay/Pacific Islander*:  Individuals descended from Pacific Island populations.

Those categories still exist, and data collected in the U.S. Census still divides race into those five categories, plus the addition of the mixed/multi category on the 2010 census.

More current definitions of race refer to lineage:



> A subspecies (race) is *a distinct evolutionary lineage within a species*. This definition requires that a subspecies be genetically differentiated due to barriers to genetic exchange that have persisted for long periods of time; that is, the subspecies must have historical continuity in addition to current genetic differentiation.
> --A.R. Templeton, 1998



Hispanic is a term which dates back to ancient Rome, but wasn't widely used in the U.S. until the mid 1970s when it was included on the U.S. Census.  It generally used as a blanket reference term for any individual, OF ANY RACE, who traces their origin or descent to a Spanish-speaking nation, and has a Spanish surname.

Hispanic applies equally to a fair-skinned American of Cuban descent, a black-skinned American of Dominican, and a brown-skinned American of Mexican descent. 

Hispanic is not a blanket reference to Mexicans.  *It is not a race. * 

Hispanics are, as defined by the U.S. Office of Management and Budget, in 2000:



> The terms "Hispanic" or "Latino" refer to persons who trace their origin or descent to Mexico, Puerto Rico, Cuba, Spanish speaking Central and South America countries, and other Spanish cultures. Origin can be considered as the heritage, nationality group, lineage, or country of the person or the person's parents or ancestors before their arrival in the United States. People who identify their origin as Hispanic or Latino may be of any race."[28] This definition of Hispanic fully excludes the Portuguese, Brazilians, or anyone from any other country that speaks Portuguese.



Even when the term "Hispanic" was originally coined by the Romans, it referred to the inhabitants of the Spanish peninsula, then known as Hispania, who were considered to be racially similar to the Romans/Italians, but spoke a different language.

It's nice that you think Hispanics are a race.  It doesn't really matter what you think, your view on this subject is not shared by any reputable source on the subject.  

Further, most Hispanics would be happy to disabuse  you of that notion.  The different ethnicities included in the category of Hispanic have distinct cultural, historical, and racial differences.

The most accurate way to describe Zimmerman's race, based upon the way in which the census has defined these terms since its inception is *white/Caucasian*.  However, Zimmerman has a parent of Hispanic descent (his mother is Peruvian), and self-identifies as being of Hispanic ethnicity, which is why Hispanic has also been thrown into the mix.  However, Zimmerman's Peruvian mother would be accurately racially classified as either caucasian or Amer/indian or some mix of the two, based upon the racial demographics of Peru.

Thus, Zimmerman is, in fact, a *white Hispanic*.

On the flip side, I'm about 90% white/European, so I'm a *white non-Hispanic*.

See how that works?  Not a big media/government conspiracy after all.


----------



## eots (Apr 16, 2012)

White or not...Zimmy, you've got some 'splainin to do!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRp350znvxE&feature=related]Ricky Goes Loco! (I Love Lucy - Ricky Needs An Agent) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 16, 2012)

catzmeow said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Well, there is no way to defend oneself when accused of not being objective, other than to dismiss another person's personally directed judgmentalism as irrelevent to the issue.
> ...



The evidence for my claim is that they did it.  As I have previously posted.

Here's some more commentary on that:
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...hite-hispanic/2012/03/28/gIQAW6fngS_blog.html


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Apr 16, 2012)

catzmeow said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



I don't watch Hannity all that often and in fact have not watched his show since 2012 began, what are you talking about?  Have a link or a video so I at least know where this hannity standard is coming from?


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 16, 2012)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> > PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> ...



Agreed.  I have watched one Hannity program all year and I watched that one only because it was a special on a particularly interesting subject (long before the Zimmerman/Martin case came up.)  I hear very occasional snippets from the Limbaugh radio program because he is carried by our No. #1 news station here and it is frequently running in the background.  I don't believe I have heard an entire Rush Limbaugh program in a couple of years.

It isn't hard to believe a person is a leftist however when they bring up one or both of those examples of what somebody on the right automatically listens to.

I will say however, that if one does tune into Hannity or Limbaugh for commentary on the Zimmerman/Martin case, they will most likely be much better informed on the facts of the case than they will getting all their information from leftist biased sources.  (I personally have not heard what either Hannity or Limbaugh have said on that subject.)


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 16, 2012)

Hannity on the jury?


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 16, 2012)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> I don't watch Hannity all that often and in fact have not watched his show since 2012 began, what are you talking about?  Have a link or a video so I at least know where this hannity standard is coming from?



I'm just being a smart ass.  I'm sure you know nothing about that.

I just get tired of hearing that I'm simultaneously an evil conservatard and an evil libruhl.

I'm neither.  I don't have a party affiliation at this point in time, and my positions are largely centrist libertarian.

I think the partisans on both sides are idiots.


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 16, 2012)

Foxfyre said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > catzmeow said:
> ...



Lengthy response, not based upon leftist biased sources:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/5133971-post377.html


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 16, 2012)

catzmeow said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > I don't watch Hannity all that often and in fact have not watched his show since 2012 began, what are you talking about?  Have a link or a video so I at least know where this hannity standard is coming from?
> ...



Never tires of hearing the evil part though...


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 16, 2012)

saveliberty said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> > PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> ...



I work hard on my evil, dammit.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 16, 2012)

catzmeow said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> ...



Which again totally misses the point that I made.   I am quite aware of the difference between race and ethnicity, but that is totaly irrelevent to the issue being discussed.  And the energy expended in your now tedious efforts to educate me would be much better utilized in some other pursuit.

You may not see a race-baiting motivation in the use of the term "white Hispanic".  I and a lot of other people do.  Try focusing on that.


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 16, 2012)

Foxfyre said:


> You may not see a race-baiting motivation in the use of the term "white Hispanic".  I and a lot of other people do.  Try focusing on that.



Referring to a guy based upon the race he is (as defined by the census for close to 200 years now), is considered "race-baiting" in your world?

You need to get out more.  I don't care what your point is, or what groupthink conspiracy  tinfoil hat society you've borrowed it from.  

You're misusing the term race.  Repeatedly.

Words have meanings.  When we attempt, knowingly, to distort the meanings of those terms, anarchy follows.

Your inability to use a dictionary correctly is noted.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 16, 2012)

So the media was clarifying Mr. Zimmerman's race by using the term used?  We are sure that was the motivation?  Hispanic was somehow nonspecific?  Not sure why either man's race had anything to do with it.


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 16, 2012)

saveliberty said:


> Not sure why either man's race had anything to do with it.



I'm fairly certain that race had nothing to do with the actual crime, however, it seems like it is fairly standard for news outlets to report the race/ethnicity of suspects and victims in violent crimes, at least, in Florida.  I don't know how it's handled in other parts of the U.S. 

I've seen plenty of news reports in Miami that refer to "Afro-Caribbeans."  Same sort of thing.

One's a reference to race, the other to ethnicity.  Of course, we have a lot of folks who live here who are black Hispanic, for instance, i.e. Dominican.  

But, it would have been just as accurate to refer to the guy as a "white Jew."

Also, in Zimmerman's case, he appears to be half caucasian (Jewish) and half amer/indian (Peruvian) of Hispanic descent.  When you're reporting on an individual of mixed race, how exactly do you believe that should be reported?

I mean, ideally, we would get to the point where race matters about as much as hair color, and isn't reported at all, but that's probably not going to happen anytime soon.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 16, 2012)

saveliberty said:


> So the media was clarifying Mr. Zimmerman's race by using the term used?  We are sure that was the motivation?  Hispanic was somehow nonspecific?  Not sure why either man's race had anything to do with it.



Sure you do.  It wouldn't make nearly as good a story if it was a "Hispanic" who shot a black teen.  The media gives only passing attention to such stories or in similar shootings of white on white, or black on white, or black on black, or Hispanic on Hispanic, etc. etc. etc.   But if it's a white guy killing a black guy, they can get weeks, even months of traction out of that because that becomes the story.

They can demonize a white guy far more easily than they can do for any other racial or ethnic group.  And generate much more sympathy for the black guy.  All you have to do is read this thread or any of the other Zimmerman/Martin threads to see it.   Look how hard they work to make this a racial issue.  How much they wanted Zimmerman to have said 'coon' instead of 'cold.'   NBC even edited their audio version to make it look like Zimmerman was targeting a BLACK man.

I asked before if anybody has EVER seen the term "White Hispanic" used before this case.  I sure hadn't.  That is as rare as using the term "dark" Hispanic or brown Hispanic.   Zimmerman no doubt identifies himself as Hispanic on his census forms.  He looks Hispanic.  But he doesn't have a Hispanic name and I'm sure the media initially assumed he was a non-Hispanic white.  (I HAVE seen and heard THAT term used.)  When it turned out he was Hispanic, they were in trouble making it look so much like a race thing.

And so in my opinion, which I believe to be an informed opinion, they use that particular phrase of WHITE Hispanic purely for purposes of race baiting and making it a better story.  There is absolutely no other plausible explanation.


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 16, 2012)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > So the media was clarifying Mr. Zimmerman's race by using the term used?  We are sure that was the motivation?  Hispanic was somehow nonspecific?  Not sure why either man's race had anything to do with it.
> ...



Anyone who has worked with census data in the past 40 years is familiar with the terms white (Hispanic) and white (non-Hispanic).  That's just how data on race/ethnicity is captured and reported in the U.S. since the term Hispanic was added to the 1970 census.  

Further, in regions of the U.S. where there are large numbers of black Hispanics (like Orlando or Miami), that's how it's habitually done, because you cannot assume that all "Hispanics" look racially similar.  A black Dominican is just as Hispanic as a white Cuban.  How things like this are reported in Florida differs substantively from how it is reported in Colorado, for instance, because Florida is home to a lot of Hispanics who are not white (not so true of Colorado or most of the west).

Actually, the current way in which race/ethnicity is captured and reported in the census data is kind of a pain in the ass, because it makes it really difficult to quantify and report on the number of Hispanics in a given community or neighborhood unless you do some analysis to separate out race from ethnicity.   If you just look at race, you will get a totally different sense of the demographics of a community than if you look at race+ethnicity.

When it comes to planning and policy-making, you have to go to that next level, because having a large number of Hispanics in a community can equal high levels of ESL students, lots of Spanish-speakers, etc., which might change how you plan for particular outcomes.

Sorry...boring work talk.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Apr 16, 2012)

all the race stuff is silly and irrellivant to what actually happened anyway.


Yeah Zimmermans mom is hispanic (black hispanic), dad is white making him half white half hispanic (black hispanic).   

Martin was black.

Martin being black and zimmerman being mixed white/latino had nothing to do with it from all honest reporting accounts (IE the NON-edited 911 calls)


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 16, 2012)

Yes, Pilgrim, if the media was as impartial and objective and accurate as we wish the media was, race would not be an issue in this case.  But im my opinion anybody who tries to pretend that it isn't, is either brain washed or hopelessly ignorant.

To Catz, the U.S. Census bureau reports racial demographics thusly:

 White persons, percent, 2010 (a)	72.4%
  Black persons, percent, 2010 (a)	12.6%
  American Indian and Alaska Native persons, percent, 2010 (a)	0.9%
  Asian persons, percent, 2010 (a)	4.8%
  Native Hawaiian and Other Pacific Islander, percent, 2010 (a)	0.2%
  Persons reporting two or more races, percent, 2010	2.9%
  Persons of Hispanic or Latino origin, percent, 2010 (b)	16.3%
  White persons not Hispanic, percent, 2010	63.7%
USA QuickFacts from the US Census Bureau

Please point out where the U.S. Census bureau uses the term "white Hispanic" or even breaks it down.


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 16, 2012)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> all the race stuff is silly and irrellivant to what actually happened anyway.
> 
> 
> Yeah Zimmermans mom is hispanic (black hispanic), dad is white making him half white half hispanic (black hispanic).
> ...



Actually, from what I've read, the mom would be most accurately classified as indigenous racially (Amer/Indian by American standards).  So, Martin is half white/half Amer/Indian, and ethnically Hispanic.

Could we get any more complicated?


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 16, 2012)

Foxfyre said:


> Yes, Pilgrim, if the media was as impartial and objective and accurate as we wish the media was, race would not be an issue in this case.  But im my opinion anybody who tries to pretend that it isn't, is either brain washed or hopelessly ignorant.
> 
> To Catz, the U.S. Census bureau reports racial demographics thusly:
> 
> ...



As I've explained repeatedly, the 16.3% is a subset of the five race categories which precede it (white, black, Amer/Indian, Asian, and Islander).  The 16.3% of Americans of Hispanic ethnicity come primarily from the white, black, and Amer/Indian racial categories.

If you doubt me, try doing the math yourself.  Add all of the numbers in your column except for white (non-Hispanic).    You'll end up with more than 100%.  If you remove the 16.3% of Hispanics, you'll also end up with slightly less than 100%, because in your post above, you've left out the racial category of other, which is around 5% of the U.S. population.  (Other is a self-report category that allows census users to define their race in their own terms.)

Here is the Census Bureau's official explanations of this issue:

http://www.census.gov/prod/cen2010/briefs/c2010br-02.pdf
About Race - U.S. Census Bureau


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 16, 2012)

catzmeow said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, Pilgrim, if the media was as impartial and objective and accurate as we wish the media was, race would not be an issue in this case.  But im my opinion anybody who tries to pretend that it isn't, is either brain washed or hopelessly ignorant.
> ...



Yes, you've now repeated it to the point of being montonous.  And as I have also now repeated to the point of being monotonous, your 'scientific' analysis is 100% irrelevent when it comes to the media using the term 'white Hispanic', which the U.S. Census bureau does not use, for the purposes of race baiting to enhance what would otherwise be just one more routine shooting.


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 16, 2012)

Foxfyre said:


> [Yes, you've now repeated it to the point of being montonous.  And as I have also now repeated to the point of being monotonous, your 'scientific' analysis is 100% irrelevent when it comes to the media using the term 'white Hispanic', which the U.S. Census bureau does not use, for the purposes of race baiting to enhance what would otherwise be just one more routine shooting.



I guess it only became monotonous and irrelevant after you'd posted it as evidence, and I explained that you weren't interpreting the data correctly?

Lulz.

Why lose your paradigms just because of inconvenient facts, right?


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 16, 2012)

How come, when white people say they want illegals sent home, they are racist, but when an hispanic shoots someone, they are white?


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 16, 2012)

catzmeow said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



So Black Hispanic or White Hispanic makes a difference to me up in Michigan?  Planning for pacticular outcomes is exactly the reason here too.


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 16, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> How come, when white people say they want illegals sent home, they are racist, but when an hispanic shoots someone, they are white?



Two thoughts:

First, I don't consider it racism to enforce our immigration laws.  No country can survive without enforcing its laws equitably, and securing its borders.  People who are here illegally should be deported.  Employers who hire illegal immigrants should face stiff fines and penalties.

Second, the answer to your second question is here.


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 16, 2012)

saveliberty said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Please read the bolded section in my post (which is quoted in your post).  It matters, in terms of news and other statistical data reporting *IN FLORIDA*, because we have a large number of both white and black Hispanics in our state, particularly in Dade County and in Orlando. 

As far as Michigan goes, let me illustrate.  If you have large populations of particular ethnic groups, than yes, ideally, this would influence planning, particularly as it regards schools, courts, social services, and law enforcement agencies.  For instance, if your community has a large number of Somali refugees, wouldn't it be advisable to have translation services available to explain court protocols and proceedings, to ensure that you have the ability to properly Mirandize a non-English-speaking suspect, and to ensure that there are adequate slots in English as a Second Language (ESL) classes for students who don't speak English very well?

Most African-Americans don't speak a Somali dialect, so knowing the specifics of the types and existence of specific ethnic groups in your area can be important.  Further, if you've ever dealt with the Somali community, you might be aware that many Somalis are polygamist.  It's probably good for schools, law enforcement, and the courts to be prepared to deal with that aspect of their culture.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Apr 16, 2012)

catzmeow said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > all the race stuff is silly and irrellivant to what actually happened anyway.
> ...



hehehehhehehehe 

Any way we slice it what really matters is the confrontation and the fact that a person's life ended as a result.....and those things do not depend on, nor were caused by, anyone's race according to the honest reporting .


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 16, 2012)

catzmeow said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > [Yes, you've now repeated it to the point of being montonous.  And as I have also now repeated to the point of being monotonous, your 'scientific' analysis is 100% irrelevent when it comes to the media using the term 'white Hispanic', which the U.S. Census bureau does not use, for the purposes of race baiting to enhance what would otherwise be just one more routine shooting.
> ...



No.  It became monotonous when you refused to see or was unable to see the point being made and kept trying to make it into something else.  Which you continue to do.

Not only have you refused to address the point being made--few leftists are able to address the point being made--but you have 100% so far been unable to show how the point made is either irrelevent or inaccurate.


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 16, 2012)

Foxfyre said:


> No.  It became monotonous when you refused to see or was unable to see the point being made and kept trying to make it into something else.  Which you continue to do.
> 
> Not only have you refused to address the point being made--few leftists are able to address the point being made--but you have 100% so far been unable to show how the point made is either irrelevent or inaccurate.



I don't think you have a point, dear.  I think you have a tedious opinion utterly unsupported by fact.  And, your only interest here is to reinforce your own paranoid paradigms by finding like-minded idiots.


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 16, 2012)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> hehehehhehehehe
> 
> Any way we slice it what really matters is the confrontation and the fact that a person's life ended as a result.....and those things do not depend on, nor were caused by, anyone's race according to the honest reporting .



I agree.  I think that both sides have used the extremely tenuously and tangentially related topic of race to inflame the phobias of their respective contingencies.

People like Foxy are concerned about flogging white middle class fears of race privilege and violent black men.  People like Al Sharpton are interested in villifying the white man to keep black folks on the "Democratic plantation."

Neither appear to care much about the victim and perpetrator, or the tragedy that has been inflicted on both their families.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 16, 2012)

catzmeow said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > catzmeow said:
> ...



Unless your suggesting a particular race is predisposed to killing another, the race has no meaning.  The media is NOT the repository of statistical murder data.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 16, 2012)

catzmeow said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > hehehehhehehehe
> ...



Not what I heard FoxFyre say at all.  It does seem relevant to your mindset for some reason.


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 16, 2012)

saveliberty said:


> Unless your suggesting a particular race is predisposed to killing another, the race has no meaning.  The media is NOT the repository of statistical murder data.



Media outlets report on crime ALL THE TIME, and often refer to the race/ethnicity of the suspect (if not always the victim).


----------



## catzmeow (Apr 16, 2012)

saveliberty said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> > PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> ...



You can't even accurately explain what I said, so forgive me for not caring.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 16, 2012)

catzmeow said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > catzmeow said:
> ...



Can't convince them, try to misdirect.  Not very becoming of you.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 16, 2012)

catzmeow said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > No.  It became monotonous when you refused to see or was unable to see the point being made and kept trying to make it into something else.  Which you continue to do.
> ...



And I rest my case.  I am guessing that 99.9% of conservatives and rightwingers and a few bright leftwingers participating or reading this thread know exactly what point I was making whether they agree with it or not.  Sorry that you don't or that you find it too politically incorrect to acknowledge, whichever is the case here.

As for how you subsequently have mischaracterized what I have said, what I think, what I want etc. etc. etc., sorry Dear.  I don't take that kind of bait.  I just note it for the red herrings, straw men, obfusication, and diversion from the real issue that it is.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Apr 16, 2012)

Angela Corey is a genius.

Zim gets bail on Apr 20 sits it out in secure seclusion.

Motions and discovery keeps this idling til after Nov. 4

Judge then as trier of fact = Self-defense, have a nice day Mr. Zimmerman.


----------



## paperview (Apr 16, 2012)

OODA_Loop said:


> Angela Corey is a genius.
> 
> Zim gets bail on Apr 20 sits it out in secure seclusion.
> 
> ...


He's not getting out on bail.

Mark it.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Apr 16, 2012)

paperview said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > Angela Corey is a genius.
> ...



Ok its just til' after Nov.

Here is more commissary money.


----------

